# 08/05 RAW Discussion Thread: BROCK PARTY THAT ROCKS THE BODY



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*How injured is Seth Rollins heading into his SummerSlam battle with Brock Lesnar?*








> As Seth Rollins squared off against Dolph Ziggler this past Monday night on Raw, Universal Champion Brock Lesnar made a surprise appearance on the red brand, unleashing on The Architect with a savage succession of F-5s, even going so far as to assault Rollins as he was being loaded into an ambulance on a stretcher.
> 
> Rollins underwent a series of evaluations at a local medical facility but refused to disclose any details regarding his medical condition to WWE Digital. As such, and given Rollins’ silence since that night, it remains to be seen what kind of damage The Beast Incarnate doled out to his SummerSlam challenger.
> 
> Lesnar will be in the house for the final Raw before SummerSlam. Will The Kingslayer also make an appearance?


*Was someone responsible for the Roman Reigns forklift incident?*








> In the closing moments of Tuesday night’s SmackDown LIVE, improperly secured lighting equipment nearly crushed Roman Reigns, and although an investigation determined that the near-catastrophe was caused by forklift driver error, speculation abounds that someone was specifically targeting The Big Dog.
> 
> If that’s the case, who could have been responsible? Might it have been Samoa Joe, who brawled with Reigns on Raw when their “Samoan Summit” to squash their beef ended before it started? What about Drew McIntyre, whose personal issues with Reigns are far from over after a series of brutal encounters? Could “The Best in the World” Shane McMahon have had a hand in orchestrating a deliberate plot to put Reigns on the shelf … or worse? Or was this simply an accident caused by human error on the part of the forklift operator, whose identity has not been revealed?


*Will Becky Lynch and Natalya’s rivalry continue to escalate?*












> After Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch interrupted Natalya’s pre-Raw training session with Fit Finlay to lock her SummerSlam challenger in the Dis-arm-her, The Queen of Harts retaliated later in the night by trapping The Man in her own signature submission hold, the Sharpshooter.
> 
> After the attack, Natalya pondered whether she should make their Raw Women’s Title bout at The Biggest Event of the Summer a Submission Match but withheld an official challenge because she doubted Lynch would be bold enough to accept it.
> 
> What will be the next chapter in the red-hot rivalry between Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch and Canada’s Favorite Daughter, Natalya?


*Will The O.C. keep their celebration going into SummerSlam?*












> Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson snared the Raw Tag Team Titles this past Monday night by winning a Triple Threat Match. Pair that with the United States Title around AJ Styles’ waist, and The O.C. is dripping with championship gold (and champagne) heading into SummerSlam.
> 
> But with Ricochet preparing to reclaim Styles’ title at SummerSlam, and with an entire division in pursuit of Gallows & Anderson’s new prizes, can The O.C. maintain their momentum heading into The Biggest Event of the Summer?


*What’s next for WWE’s first pregnant champion?*












> By “defeating” her husband and capturing the 24/7 Title, Maria Kanellis became WWE’s first-ever pregnant champion, and despite Drake Maverick’s social media bravado, no Superstar has dared to challenge her for her newly won prize. Will Maria remain our 24/7 Champion until her second child is born?
> 
> Don’t miss the final Raw before SummerSlam, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maria and Brock carrying the brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:boombrock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I want matches announced dammit!


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

:brock4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Raw after what happened last night courtesy of :brock3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jersey said:


> Looking forward to seeing Raw after what happened last night courtesy of :brock3




What happened last night? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully Truth get his 24/7 title back and Maria goes home.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hopefully Truth get his 24/7 title back and Maria goes home.


I don't think so. Maria will lose her belt while she's sleeping.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

OBGYN appointment was Thursday it’s hard for me to believe drake or Truth we’re there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Props for the thread title. Classic Album :squirtle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mike only has to rub Maria's baby bump for 3 seconds.

Sounds cruder than it really is.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Who would have thought in 2019 Maria Kanellis would be the best thing they have after Brock Lesnar. Wow


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Who would have thought in 2019 Maria Kanellis would be the best thing they have after Brock Lesnar. Wow


I dont think many think that though. I hope not anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For a go home show of one of the big 4 that preview looks awful... which is the norm these days


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Preview doesn't give me high hopes for a decent show. Also we better get some Charly segments this week..


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Preview doesn't give me high hopes for a decent show. Also we better get some Charly segments this week..


Where was she last week?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Where was she last week?


No idea, I have a feeling she didn't travel to RAW though because they never use Kayla for that many segments.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Man if this was the 1st *"Go Home Show" *disappointment RAW, I'd be like.....










But since this is #WWELogic, well what was once a disappointment is now just anther reason to *"Get Ready for Raw"* in a different kind of way. Most likey turning it off or having my go to* "watching RAW rule"*......


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

These previews always highlight that the WWE have no Stars anymore.

I'm genuinely interested in one thing this week though; if The Miz shows up on TV at all. He didn't appear once last week, has a SummerSlam match booked but that's rumoured to see him replaced with Goldberg, so if he doesn't show up on TV this week something screwy is definitely going on with The Miz.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I forgot this is the go home show...yikes. Goldberg better come destroy Dolph. That and Bray Wyatt is all I'm looking forward to since Corbin and Lacey are apparently off tv now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Where was she last week?


According to Charly Caruso, she had the week off


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156181438531870720


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The preview does look pretty bad.

I am actually looking forward to Lesnar.

IF the Goldberg rumors are true, they are not advertising him ahead of time but did so with Trish..? I would think that Goldberg will be on RAW tonight if he is having a match at SS. I would think that WWE would be like "Goldberg to make a special appearance on RAW!". If this happens, it's going to be pretty random to anyone that doesn't read rumors and backstage news.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Southerner said:


> I am actually looking forward to Lesnar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

So they are doing the Roman attack reveal on Raw and not Smackdown? Is it so they could use both Raw and Smackdown this week since there wasn't much buildup?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So they're NOT dropping the Roman attack angle?


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

JTB33b said:


> So they are doing the Roman attack reveal on Raw and not Smackdown? Is it so they could use both Raw and Smackdown this week since there wasn't much buildup?


maybe another mysterious attack tonight and reveal tomorrow :shrug


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Have finlay attack Becky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I bet WWE doesn't even know what they are going to do with the Reigns "angle" tonight. Hell Vince is probably rewriting tonight's RAW in it's entirely as we speak.

Whatever the case, I'd like to see a segment with Becky and Reigns talking about the game and them being on the cover. Maybe even book a mixed tag match between them and Nattie/Whomever Reigns is facing at SummerSlam to tied the segment in with their respective SummerSlam programs.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

hopefully a BlissCross tag match to warm them up for SS? (assuming i wasnt lied to and they are in the tag titles match)

and i suspect seth beats brock down this time


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I bet WWE doesn't even know what they are going to do with the Reigns "angle" tonight. Hell Vince is probably rewriting tonight's RAW in it's entirely as we speak.
> 
> Whatever the case, I'd like to see a segment with Becky and Reigns talking about the game and them being on the cover. Maybe even book a mixed tag match between them and Nattie/Whomever Reigns is facing at SummerSlam to tied the segment in with their respective SummerSlam programs.


If it winds up being someone Roman hasn't faced I'd like to keep them apart until the PPV honestly. So sick of seing a tag match the week before every PPV of dudes who will be fighting one another.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

They're tipping their hand pretty hard that seth is winning with that preview. CAN SETH OVERCOME????? :hmm

Until vince changes his mind 37 times on Sunday and the last change 90 seconds before the match starts is to brock retains :draper2


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

It would be a amazing if they did an angle where someone keeps messing with reigns and it’s reveled to be Velveteen Dream


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe got 'fined' for these actions after being accused of being the forklift driver at the airport.

https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/samoa-joe-fined-pittsburgh-august-5


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Joe got 'fined' for these actions after being accused of being the forklift driver at the airport.
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/samoa-joe-fined-pittsburgh-august-5


I hope they swerve us and the culprit is someone other than Joe. Someone who is a compelling choice.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158467230784471041


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158467230784471041


Wait so Becky and Charlotte are the heels, and Trish and Nattie are the faces? 

U FOCKIN WOT M8?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Joe got 'fined' for these actions after being accused of being the forklift driver at the airport.
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/samoa-joe-fined-pittsburgh-august-5


Poor Joe. He gets ragdolled by Roman Reigns for 2 straight weeks, "fined", and to boot, the attacker isn't even him, it's Daniel Bryan, so he's off the SummerSlam card. :mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158467230784471041


Becky and Charlotte reunited again!!! One time only though!! At least we can expect them to get the win via dq bullshit fashion but still!! 







@Dolorian ; @DammitC ;


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Poor Joe. He gets ragdolled by Roman Reigns for 2 straight weeks, "fined", and to boot, the attacker isn't even him, it's Daniel Bryan, so he's off the SummerSlam card. :mj2


Only thing left to do is bring back the dick tat and his burial is complete:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean I'd say his burial is already complete, given that his chances of ever winning the world championship is 0%. There's nothing they can do to him that's worse than that.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158467230784471041


Never know, Vince might change it at the last second


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158467230784471041


My bae Trish wrestlin :book


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah not really interested in Reigns needing to face Joe at SummerSlam.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Only thing left to do is bring back the dick tat and his burial is complete:


And get kidnapped by ninjas:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chrome said:


> And get kidnapped by ninjas:


And then have Big Poppa Pump call him fat






:banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

In for the Charlynch reunion :mark :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlynch is back, the GOATS teaming up!



















Looking forward to it :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Charlynch is back, the GOATS teaming up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dance


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Reading Michaels is there for Miz TV. Could Dolph really be getting this fucking match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> In for the Charlynch reunion :mark :mark


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158467230784471041


So are these two going to be buddy buddy after all they did to each other in the past year or will they continue to not co-exist together? I'm hoping it's the latter.

Nice that they're giving Trish the opportunity to shake off some ring rust before her match at Summerslam.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just read on WWEs FB page there will be a Women’s Tag Team Title 4-way elimination match, and Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> :dance


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Clique said:


> Just read on WWEs FB page there will be a Women’s Tag Team Title 4-way elimination match, and Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade.




Mysterio v Andrade. The feud that never ends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Reading Michaels is there for Miz TV. Could Dolph really be getting this fucking match?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course they would do that because Goldberg's return was the only thing I was looking forward to.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Well at least Rey and Andrade will put on another clinic that will wake TARP up for 10 minutes or so :draper2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Kabuki Warriors are about to win the tag titles tonight!!! :asuka roud


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

@TheLooseCanon; after that fire promo Natalya cut where she said her finisher was better, so she wanted a submission match, but then didn’t want it because of said submission...WWE announced today it will in fact be a submission match now Sunday. I look forward to more promos I can’t follow tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The Kabuki Warriors are about to win the tag titles tonight!!! :asuka roud


Doubt it unfortunately. I think they are going to be put on Cross/Bliss, which is going to suck considering they are almost as worthless as the IIconics. Alexa shits the bed every time she steps foot into the ring.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully there is a swerve and it's HBK that signs the contract and Goldberg is not involved at all.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

@A-C-P


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Clique said:


>


I love how Alexa is front and center with the champs squeezed into the corner. You can barely even see Billie's belt. :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The Kabuki Warriors are about to win the tag titles tonight!!! :asuka roud


They'll probably be eliminated first. fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Of course they would do that because Goldberg's return was the only thing I was looking forward to.




Could see them swerving and having the Miz TV segment happen only for Dolph to name drop Goldberg again and his music hits. Place will pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I love how Alexa is front and center with the champs squeezed into the corner. You can barely even see Billie's belt. :lol


Aren't the champs supposed to always be in front and the challengers in the back? :kobelol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar shows up during the Becky tag match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My girls are not even gonna make it to the PPV... :fuckthis


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> @TheLooseCanon; after that fire promo Natalya cut where she said her finisher was better, so she wanted a submission match, but then didn’t want it because of said submission...WWE announced today it will in fact be a submission match now Sunday. I look forward to more promos I can’t follow tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about this, wouldn't the angle be for Natalya to taunt Becky into not using the Dis-Arm-Her?

"I'm more than just the Sharpshooter, I'm the total package! I'm the total package just like all the Harts and all the true greats of wrestling and I will prove it to you and to EVERYBODY in Canada. I will expose you! You are just a one trick pony! I challenge you to a match where you cannot use the Dis-Arm-er and I cannot use the Sharpshooter, and we'll see whose skill and savvy and ingenuity wins! You know damn well its going to be ME if you take that challenge! Are you 'man' enough for it?"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

With the Tag Titles match now being a fatal 4 way elimination match I was hoping Mandy/Sonya would win...but now I 100% believe it's going to be Alexa and Nikki. I hate this company so much.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> I was thinking about this, wouldn't the angle be for Natalya to taunt Becky into not using the Dis-Arm-Her?
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm more than just the Sharpshooter, I'm the total package! I'm the total package just like all the Harts and all the true greats of wrestling and I will prove it to you and to EVERYBODY in Canada. I will expose you! You are just a one trick pony! I challenge you to a match where you cannot use the Dis-Arm-er and I cannot use the Sharpshooter, and we'll see whose skill and savvy and ingenuity wins! You know damn well its going to be ME if you take that challenge! Are you 'man' enough for it?"




No clue that promo last week was horrible lol. Maybe they’ll give her another go at it this week. Yours there would be 100x better than what she pulled last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So what i'm wondering is if this Womens Tag Team Match tonight.. Edit: nevermind. Didn't realize it was an elimination match. Still can't believe that these women could end up not on the Summer Slam card. Especially Alexa Bliss.

Becky and Charlotte vs. The Canadians has the Canadians winning written all over it in one way or another.

Being graced by Charlottes presence on a Monday night!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Becky and Charlotte vs. The Canadians has the Canadians winning written all over it in one way or another.


I wouldn't be surprised if Brock gets involved.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> My girls are not even gonna make it to the PPV... :fuckthis


I'm sorry for this but :heston :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are people thinking that Lesnar will be involved in the Charlotte/Becky vs Trish/Nattie match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> @TheLooseCanon; after that fire promo Natalya cut where she said her finisher was better, so she wanted a submission match, but then didn’t want it because of said submission...WWE announced today it will in fact be a submission match now Sunday. I look forward to more promos I can’t follow tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nattie's promo is so GOAT tier, she got WWE to announce it's a submission match, so she didn't have to. :vince3


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Why are people thinking that Lesnar will be involved in the Charlotte/Becky vs Trish/Nattie match?


I've only seen one person mention it. Probably because I said "The Canadians" and I think that Lesnar lives in Canada. So they connected the dots, but it still makes no sense for Lesnar to get involved in a Womens match.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I've only seen one person mention it. Probably because I said "The Canadians" and I think that Lesnar lives in Canada. So they connected the dots, but it still makes no sense for Lesnar to get involved in a Womens match.


Unless he tries intimidating Becky just to fuck with Rollins some more. Probably won't go that route though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Southerner said:


> I've only seen one person mention it. Probably because I said "The Canadians" and I think that Lesnar lives in Canada. So they connected the dots, but it still makes no sense for Lesnar to get involved in a Womens match.


Ah, I see. Well like you said it doesn't really makes sense for him to get involved.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ready for these girls to win the Tag Titles!:










......OK, only kidding. We know it's going to be:










And for Nikki, that's a cool thing for her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158517590735695878
Shit like this is why people pretend not to watch the WWE anymore. This shit is embarrassing fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sneaky feeling this Miz TV is a setup to turn Miz heel again. Miz and Ziggs v Michaels and Goldberg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158517590735695878
> Shit like this is why people pretend not to watch the WWE anymore. This shit is embarrassing fpalm


Pretend?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158517590735695878
> Shit like this is why people pretend not to watch the WWE anymore. This shit is embarrassing fpalm


Translation: We still don't have a clue where we are going with this angle.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Translation: We still don't have a clue where we are going with this angle.


 Too sophisticated for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Too sophisticated for me.


Indeed, we all just lack the capacity to appreciate the sophistication of the product.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Pretend?


 I knew some people in school who said others they use to watch it but don't anymore even though they still watched. Wrestling is seen as uncool and for little kids.

They've probably stopped altogether now.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

bradatar said:


> Sneaky feeling this Miz TV is a setup to turn Miz heel again. Miz and Ziggs v Michaels and Goldberg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miz works better as a heel


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> I knew some people in school who said others they use to watch it but don't anymore even though they still watched. Wrestling is seen as uncool and for little kids.
> 
> They've probably stopped altogether now.


Yeah wrestling has been uncool for nearly 20 years. I don't think anyone pretends not to watch now though... I think they just don't watch lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it's a bit silly people say wrestling is for little kids. If it was just little kids, WWE and every other organization in the world would go out of business cos little kids don't have money :lol Adults are the ones who keep all the companies going lol 

Anyway, in for Seth, the silly Roman stuff and Drew.

BTW this is the absolute lamest buildup for a Summerslam ever, there's been literally no hype and it's this weekend!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I think it's a bit silly people say wrestling is for little kids. If it was just little kids, WWE and every other organization in the world would go out of business cos little kids don't have money :lol Adults are the ones who keep all the companies going lol
> 
> Anyway, in for Seth, the silly Roman stuff and Drew.
> 
> BTW this is the absolute lamest buildup for a Summerslam ever, there's been literally no hype and it's this weekend!


 The product is tailored to children, once they grow up they drop it because they see how badly written and produced it is.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Translation: We still don't have a clue where we are going with this angle.


Well, that's what they get for yanking it out their butts all the time for years. It reminded me of something somebody who worked for WWE and other promotions that improv and ad lib and re-write a lot said, I think it was Al Snow, he said something like, "If you keep reaching into your ass all the time, why do you expect a chocolate bunny every time instead of shit?"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All set for Charlynch...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The go home show is about to start. Let's hope for a great one.:mark

Enjoy!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Ah, I see. Well like you said it doesn't really makes sense for him to get involved.


It does though. Mostly since Becky is romantically involved with Rollins, not to mention how well it worked and the heat Corbin got when he hit End of Days on Becky. It would do wonders for Brock and this storyline.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

THIS is the go-home show for Summerslam. Arguably the worst build for a Summerslam I can recall in a long while.

Brock is carrying this company right now. Holy shit, how bleek. :dino


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a serious moment and you got the street profit in shades and a crown lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm sorry, but this ten bell salute should be for Harley Race.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look WWE with them pretending to care about the two mass shootings.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, a Raw intro. When was the last time we saw any kind of intro video?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New RAW intro.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

New intro


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Daddy Corbin getting on the new intro vid!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JOE! JOE ! JOE!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

"People like you" Uh-oh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I honestly expected "Thoughts and Prayers" on the Titantron


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Roman is just as culpable" ...what does that mean?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm just not feelin Joe in jeans


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, I love Joe. Just sucks he's treated as a jobber.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Commentators look so scripted here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Joe Joe Joe Joe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> "Roman is just as culpable" ...what does that mean?


That by not dismissing the accusations against Joe, Reigns is supporting them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So it’s gonna be Buddy if they’re going to video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

My God, Joe is incredible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Smackdown stuff happening on Raw.

Can't wait until SD moves to Fox and this shit ends.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All of the commentators are bad actors but especially Renee, what was that face she was making? Was that her attempt at anger? LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That shit was so cringe last week :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I predicted ciampa and I sure thought I saw a beard there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I'm just not feelin Joe in jeans


They look snug even though they're not snug lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LMFAO I JUST DID A POLL AND 80% OF THE WWE UNIVERSE ARE IDIOTS LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe should choke out Becky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Even Becky can shut Joe up. Poor guy.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Oof! Joe interrupted by Becky.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This promo sucks


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen has arrived!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe getting interrupted by Becky :ha :sodone


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yay, cringeworthy Becky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky interrupting Joe. This one is for Tyrion, lol. :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No makeup on Charlotte is NOT a good look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Love these shouty heel promos, very similar to the 80s. Would be good stuff if Joe went in there and choked out BL.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky Lynch interrupts Joe, talks shit to him before heading toward the ring and Joe left like a bitch. :beckylol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice, Charlotte/Becky opening :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Becky shutting Joe up :lol

Becky & Charlotte teaming makes no sense lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That promo by Joe was so intense and menacing, and he just gets shutdown by Becky? And this is exactly why this company has no stars.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte sucks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I'm out.

Joe had my attention and then they segway into a Becky match unkout


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Natalya just committed murder on the crowd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

A submission match? I thought Natalya was withdrawing that request


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yikes, a contract signing for the Miz and Ziggler.. For what reason? fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Bukkake Warriors on RAW :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol dem empty seats


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen with the GOAT black/red gear :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That fatal 4 way women's tag match, 75% of the people in it are from Smackdown lol. Raw has literally no women's tag teams :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

raw got shut down for all of 5 mins


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> No makeup on Charlotte is NOT a good look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what it was, she looked like this on Smackdown too, I have to agree, not good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> A submission match? I thought Natalya was withdrawing that request




We’re supposed to forget that abortion of a promo last week happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish gonna botch numerous times Im sure


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also Trish's body looks so amazing, I can't believe she's had 2 kids.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The Bukkake Warriors on RAW :mark:




Damn I call em Hibachi Warriors but I like yours better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I feel like giving away a Trish match right before the PPV is incredibly retarded.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I wonder how many sharpshooters we'll see in this match.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

0 pop for trish


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Have Trish pin Becky for the lolz


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Yikes, a contract signing for the Miz and Ziggler.. For what reason? fpalm


Maybe Goldberg interrupts.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's what it was, she looked like this on Smackdown too, I have to agree, not good.




I mentioned it to my wife she said she’s not wearing nearly as much as she usually does. I’d have no clue lol. She’s a Charlotte mark so I’ll take her word on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I feel like giving away a Trish match right before the PPV is incredibly retarded.


That's WWE for you, they always give away matchups on free tv.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't see Trish doing that much in this match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Trish hasn't been a member of the roster for 13 years, wasnt even as over as Lita and Chyna in the attitude era, and is still a bigger star than Jane Doe Jobber.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Maybe Goldberg interrupts.


Possibly. I forgot about that rumor.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Why is Renee Young


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> That fatal 4 way women's tag match, 75% of the people in it are from Smackdown lol. Raw has literally no women's tag teams :lol


The sad part is that the RAW team will win

Tbf, Alexa and Nikki had had more matches on SD these past 2 months than any SD woman not named Bayley


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

As should be to no ones surprise, Becky is the most over wrestler in this match, more than Trish


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lol wwe say fuck those jobbers in that smackdown match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Have them fight to a double countout and let the female locker rooms separate them


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte with that nose job!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish is probably in this match to try and get some rust off, since she's absolutely terrible anyway. Charlotte will be carrying that match for sure.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, it kinda sucks that Sasha was pushing hard for a match with Trish and WWE just decided to throw her in a match with Charlotte with 2 weeks of build. The lesson as always is to never try.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Finlay attacking Becky would be awesome


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish looks like a strong wind would knock her over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully Becky changes her attite for Summerslam, that Kill Bill shit has to go


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does it look like Nattie is wrestling in slow motion?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why did Charlotte get so much plastic shit done? She was pretty the way she was


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't really like Trish's gear, her old gear was way better.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> Can't see Trish doing that much in this match.


She'll probably do a shooting star press and pick up the pinfall.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlottes face is seriously terrifying tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Pretty good start to RAW so far in my opinion.

I have no issue of them having this match right before Summer Slam. It teases both womens matches and gives Trish an opportunity to get reps in on a live show.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Toni Storm amd Shayna are better than everyone in that ring right now. Prove me wrong


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

be impressed with daddy? the fuck?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Man, it kinda sucks that Sasha was pushing hard for a match with Trish and WWE just decided to throw her in a match with Charlotte with 2 weeks of build. The lesson as always is to never try.


I mean you can't get any matches when you quit lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trish is in her 40's and is the hottest woman on the ring :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky chants and none for Trish in this match :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Someone just lost some hair extensions.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why wasn't Becky and Trish the team?

They think Nationality is more important to wrestling than faces vs heels?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Why does it look like Nattie is wrestling in slow motion?


 They all wrestle in slow motion...

The only exceptions really are Io, Kairi, Asuka and Ronda.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That kiss my ass from Charlotte was great


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Trish is in her 40's and is the hottest woman on the ring :lol


Uh.... okay? I mean, opinions but oof. Cannot agree.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Trish is in her 40's and is the hottest woman on the ring :lol


ur acting as if a woman in her 40s can't be a smoke.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Uh.... okay? I mean, opinions but oof. Cannot agree.


It's close, objectively it's got to be Becky or Trish, but sometimes Charlotte looks REALLY good too. Natalya is easily 4th.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Charlottes elbow connecting to Natalya.. :wow

That sounded brutal. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I miss Charlotte matches. One of the few women who can keep me entertained in ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is a mess. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just tuned in. Is Becky heel now? Or is it one of those deals where they put a heel and face together and see how they get along?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why wasn't Becky and Trish the team?
> 
> 
> 
> They think Nationality is more important to wrestling than faces vs heels?


Charlotte's the only heel in the match


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

That’s the worst looking sharpshooter ever. I’m sure Bret cringes


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that push almost gave Trish whiplash :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So much for Trish shaking off ring rust.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Everyone remains protected. Good booking going into the PPV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Her superior sharpshooter. :mark:


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Why aren’t my TonI Storm gifs working


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jesus that screaming by Becky is way too over the top.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish does nothing, just like old times.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh shit Becky's going to be limping for months again.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This company has become so desperate that they had to bait and switch Trish competing in a match.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charlotte the only athlete in that Ring


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THESE ARE NOT LEGAL TAGS

I'M VIBRATIN'

SOMEBODY SEND THE REVIVAL OUT TO SHOW THESE HOTDOG AND A HANDSHAKE PLAY WRESTLERS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT. FUCK

:cornettefu:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a waste of time


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Becky No chest doing the best screaming shes done in months probably.

:buried:buried:buried


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Trish looks better than the other women in the ring but being 40 shouldn't make that embarrassing for them, Trish is one of the best looking women the WWE has ever had.

The ending to the match makes the tag team setup more nonsensical. Wouldn't you want your current biggest female to tag team with one of GOATS?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Trish didn't do a damn thing in the whole match :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mysterio/Andrade round 500.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't even allow Trish to wrestle? that's one way to go about it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Charlotte's the only heel in the match


Nattie looks like one.

To me they teamed the top babyface with the top heel. Then the returning legend babyface with Nattie.

Way to get fan support for either team.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Graves doesn't remember Rey wrestled without a mask years ago.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

That ending = main event Natalya/Flair vs Becky/Trish later?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Please squash Rey


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DQ tonight just so MAGGLE can plug it being no DQ at Summerslam :heston

That is the level of thinking Vince's mind does these days


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Charlotte the only athlete in that Ring


1/4th of the way to becoming a wrestler then.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The3 said:


> That ending = main event Natalya/Flair vs Becky/Trish later?


no thanks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So I guess Rey wins per 50/50 booking.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Every long ass woman's match on television is, "Why are they moving in slow motion?" Because they are old women going half of their normal slow ass speed on free t.v., lol. 

Yet a bunch of cretins want intergender wrestling. Sad!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The Hpn said:


> Why aren’t my TonI Storm gifs working


I was wondering why you were posting broken links.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The3 said:


> That ending = main event Natalya/Flair vs Becky/Trish later?




Please no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> ur acting as if a woman in her 40s can't be a smoke.


Oh there are a lot women over 40 that are hot, I just find it curious given the amount of hot women currently in WWE, several hotter than current Trish, yet in this match no one is hotter than her.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The3 said:


> That ending = main event Natalya/Flair vs Becky/Trish later?


Maybe Smackdown or possibly forgotten entirely


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> ur acting as if a woman in her 40s can't be a smoke.


They can, but the probability of one in her 40's being hotter than those that are 10 years younger and all very active is pretty low.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Oh there are a lot women over 40 that are hot, I just find it curious given the amount of hot women currently in WWE, several hotter than current Trish, yet in this match no one is hotter than her.


I'd say Becky is hotter than current Trish.

Obviously prime Trish blows her out of the water though.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Oh there are a lot women over 40 that are hot, I just find it curious given the amount of hot women currently in WWE, several hotter than current Trish, yet in this match no one is hotter than her.


Becky is hotter. She has a big advantage too. No plastic facial surgery. Trish looks more like an alien each year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll always be a Rey Mysterio fan, but he contributes nothing to the current product. There's no reason for him to be here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Andrade needs to debut his drug cartel stable tonight and write Rey off TV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

If Rey is healthy at Mania they will probably have him ride an actual goat to the ring to match the back of his shirt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Zelina is very sparkly today lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess Graves doesn't remember Rey wrestled without a mask years ago.


Right lol, it's such a weird thing to gloss over


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'd say Becky is hotter than current Trish.
> 
> Obviously prime Trish blows her out of the water though.


Prime Trish was on another level, I think 2004 as the slutty heel was her peak.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Allester Black is so lucky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are they doing a hair vs mask match or something? Why are they keep going on about the fucking mask?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zelina :banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zelina :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'd say Becky is hotter than current Trish.
> 
> Obviously prime Trish blows her out of the water though.


Becky has average looks imo, maybe that's why she connects with so many people, women don't feel intimidated or jealous of her and guys think that they have a chance :lol.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Zelina's head is monstrous, that body tho, cottdamn


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mysterio going for his finish so early tells me that this could be a short match.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

How come Rey is wearing a mask when he was unmasked last week?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio looking fat


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Prime Trish was on another level, I think 2004 as the slutty heel was her peak.


When she was with Christian! Yeah that's peak Trish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas :cool2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

okay this is not the match that should have a bunch of quick cuts heyman and dunn calm the fuck down


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice sliding sunset.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Prime Trish was on another level, I think 2004 as the slutty heel was her peak.


2000 bark like a dog Trish for me :mark

She was a smoke show for her entire career though.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tried watching RAW and I just can’t. So boring


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

So what was wrong with his “Cien” nickname again?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Look at Selena Vegas she look like a young Trish Stratus there


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Did Natalya just turn heel? I guess WWE realized Natalya won't get cheered more than Becky at Summerslam, even in her home country.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Celphish said:


> So what was wrong with his “Cien” nickname again?




Too long.

Fans no smart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MrJT said:


> Zelina's head is monstrous, that body tho, cottdamn


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> 2000 bark like a dog Trish for me :mark
> 
> She was a smoke show for her entire career though.


She's hot there, don't get me wrong, but by 2004 Trish had a certain confidence and swagger too her that made her even hotter to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Cathy Kelley, the hottest woman in the company, employed, yet don't have a TV character for her?

Backstage interviewer, commentary, ring announcer, heel manager, my company would have her on TV. 

I'd have her as a heel manager. Get her to work on mic skills first.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

A legend and Hall Of Famer was wrestling her first match on Raw in who knows how long, the crowd goes "BECKY BECKY BECKY". Why are female legends not over, ever when they return? Trish got no reaction when she came out


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> When she was with Christian! Yeah that's peak Trish


Yeah, I liked that pairing, to be Christian got injured and it got cut short.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Becky has average looks imo, maybe that's why she connects with so many people, women don't feel intimidated or jealous of her and guys think that they have a chance :lol.


Current trish destroys Becky.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Too long.
> 
> Fans no smart.
> 
> ...


:sad: I can’t just get passed not having him called “Cien” Almas feelsbadman

They even took Tranquilo away.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Current trish destroys Becky.


Holy fuck, makeup is so insane. I don't know if I should be mad that we as guys don't have a crazy hack like that, or happy that I don't give a shit about my looks that much to go through that kind of trouble.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This isn't the inferior version of Selina with LA PARK, tbph.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Becky has average looks imo, maybe that's why she connects with so many people, women don't feel intimidated or jealous of her and guys think that they have a chance :lol.


Such a lazy thing for a hater to say "her fans like her because they think they have a chance"

I have a girlfriend and I live on a different continent to Becky. And my girlfriend is better looking than her (imo) so why do I like her?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> Current trish destroys Becky.


I wouldn't use a fake pic to proove my point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Celphish said:


> :sad: I can’t just get passed not having him called “Cien” Almas feelsbadman
> 
> 
> 
> They even took Tranquilo away.




He’s my favorite call up since Corbin but they’re blowing it quick. They need to take my advice and make him a cartel syndicate kingpin and give him underlings. He doesn’t talk, Zelina does it for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They've wrestled a lot, but their chemistry is top notch. Love when they wrestle each other.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Such a lazy thing for a hater to say "her fans like her because they think they have a chance"
> 
> I have a girlfriend and I live on a different continent to Becky. And my girlfriend is better looking than her (imo) so why do I like her?


Damn, I wish my girlfriend was hotter than Becky Lynch.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wouldn't use a fake pic to proove my point.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

She looks good there, and that was the night after she got busted up by Nia Jax wasn't it.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

So I guess because Adam Cole can use the Canadian destroyer it’s allowed for everyone


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Current trish destroys Becky.


Wtf :lol :lol :lol

There's no fucking way that is real! Makeup doesn't change the shape of someones face lol. You can see clearly her nose and cheek has been stretched out :lmao

The smile and pimple are fake too :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I like all this wrestling in the first hour of the show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This might be one of Rey's best matches in WWE in a decade...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Canadian Destroyer, it's been a while


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give my son Andrade a belt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


>


That picture is messed with lol. Becky is fine.


I gotta say, a turn off for me is drawn on, or thin ass eyebrows. So prime Trish always had that problem with me.

I like girls that keeps their eyebrows natural. 

I mean, keep your shit clean, as I do. But I prefer thicker eyebrows.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wtf :lol :lol :lol
> 
> There's no fucking way that is real! Makeup doesn't change the shape of someones face lol. You can see clearly her nose and cheek has been stretched out :lmao


Bro shes got a fucking ant eater.

She looks down in pics to hide it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was a fun ass match. Push Andrade damnit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kingnoth1n said:


>


That's the pic you are going to use? Do you even want to hide your gimmick?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Andrade is fucking great.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

They photoshopped Kurt's head onto some ref's body.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random Kurt Angle special guest ref appearance. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha jobber Drew put in sideshow matches now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

did i just see a manager interfere in a match and get away with it

what is this sorcery


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Canadian Destroyer, it's been a while


Adam Cole from NXT does a much better one


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool assist by Zelina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty good match there


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Rey is such a geek compared to where he was when he returned.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Zelina the last of the real managers in the wwe


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So this is how they'll keep the 24/7 title relevant while Maria holds it hostage? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

YES GIVE ME MY DOSE OF MARIA STAT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maria is carrying this company right now.

THE woMAN.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Hahahaha jobber Drew put in sideshow matches now


They clearly have given up on him. The guy doesn't have IT.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cant believe they killed the 24/7 title last week


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

YES TRASHY PRODUCED SEGMENTS FEED THIS SHIT INTO MY VEINS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That OBGYN office looks like it backstage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They could've at least used a real doctors office :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat OBGYN set looks like someone hijacked a Dr. Phil set..


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Fakest doctor office ever


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess. Someone will try to pin her in the room?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> That OBGYN office looks like it backstage.


that's because it is


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> That OBGYN office looks like it backstage.




No shit that made it even funnier.


That disappointment line was gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

100% real doctors office


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It does feel like they are putting a lot of rumored Summerslam matches tonight: Drew/Cedric, Andrade/Rey and the Womens Tag Titles match. It sucks for my girls, they should be on the card, but I could do without the other two to avoid having a 46 hours show on Sunday


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Rey is such a geek compared to where he was when he returned.


It's almost like WWE booking sucks....


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

OBGYN , Oh boy something goofy is coming Doctor is a WWE guy?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Hercules Jackson said:


> Mike's taking the title off of her, isn't he?


nope

she's in a medical facility

you know who is still a doctor

Dr. Isaac Yankem DDS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


I'm just not a fan of eyebrows like that. :deandre


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Y’all complaining about the ‘Doctors office’ gotta stop taking this shit too seriously. I choose to believe that’s a real OBGYN and not the locker room in Pittsburgh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> that's because it is


I know. They couldn't even get a real doctors office, or bother to make the backstage office look real.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I know. They couldn't even get a real doctors office, or bother to make the backstage office look real.




THAT MAKES IT EVEN BETTER. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Rey is such a geek compared to where he was when he returned.


You still down for Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade, Mask vs Hair (Zelina Hair) at Mania?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Maria really pregnant? Or is this just a story line?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Bro shes got a fucking ant eater.
> 
> She looks down in pics to hide it.












There's Becky with no makeup. She just looks like a normal woman. That monster you posted a few pages back was such obvious photoshop I can't believe you thought it was real :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This is where my mood for RAW changes probably...

That doctors waiting room place looks like it is backstage someplace. Plus I thought that her appointment was last week, not at 2pm earlier today. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the rumor was right she got pinned in a room lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maria’s gonna bite his dick off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shit storyline. Mike would never had the balls to pin Maria.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OBG why not


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

GOAT Maria :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright, that was fucking hilarious :HA :HA


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Southerner said:


> This is where my mood for RAW changes probably...
> 
> That doctors waiting room place looks like it is backstage someplace. Plus I thought that her appointment was last week, not at 2pm earlier today. :lol


she is very vigilant about her pregnancy and visits the backstage OBGYN daily


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> There's Becky with no makeup. She just looks like a normal woman. That monster you posted a few pages back was such obvious photoshop I can't believe you thought it was real :lol


the anteater nose is real.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh what a surprise they gave truth the 247 title with a roll up. I hate that stupid belt


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Congratulations on the 11 time champion, R-Truth" :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo, Charly looking hot as shiiiiiit wens3


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Has there ever been a 24/7 championship switch that wasnt via roll up? Lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This is some ridiculous shit. About to turn it off.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

11 time 24/7 champ. Go Truth!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Shit storyline. Mike would never had the balls to pin Maria.




Yeah they lost me. They shoulda milked Maria for a few weeks. Kanellis is back to nothing. They’ll prob drop the storyline now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> the anteater nose is real.


Elbows are a bit pointy too.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Becky your mic skills are horrific


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Yeah they lost me. They shoulda milked Maria for a few weeks. Kanellis is back to nothing. They’ll prob drop the storyline now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.. Maria playing the alpha bitch holding the title hostage was a nice change of pace... And they blew it in one week


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE sure loves destroying every aspect of wrestling.

Those dumbass 3 count roll ups in these 24/7 title segments are the fakest shit in wrestling history.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Natalya spoke English this week, but normal cringe promo. BOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That pin by Mike :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was actually a good promo


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That was a great promo by Becky.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Opening tag was fine to progress Becky vs. Nattie but could have been a lot more.

Andrade vs. Rey was really good and a good win for Andrade.

And the 24/7 shit made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> That was actually a good promo


By what standards are you judging that on?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky with another good promo.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So Maria didn't even know who her obgyn was?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Becky. Natalya's promo was... well... at least not as bad as last week.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Repetitive Heyman promo incoming.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE sure loves destroying every aspect of wrestling.
> 
> Those dumbass 3 count roll ups in these 24/7 title segments are *the fakest shit in wrestling history*.












SULLLIVAN MY SON


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BORK. Hope Seth comes back for seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Rollins/Lesnar feud SUCKS


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

NATALYA STOP FUCKING SMILING hold on did she just say you can't break my arm cuz even if you break my arm Im still not gonna tap?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> SULLLIVAN MY SON


Give me that over roll ups that I'm supposed to think is holding a fully energized guy down for 3 seconds.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Therapy said:


> By what standards are you judging that on?


Mine, which are high.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So is Lesnar next because he was told that he was next OR is he next because he demanded it? Would add to Lesnar if they acted like him walking out there next wasn't originally planned.

Hopefully we get more than Heyman talking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158541886379794432


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Truth making the 24/7 title the most prestigious on either roster.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> SULLLIVAN MY SON


THERE'S NO HULKAMANIACS IN THERE!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Give me that over roll ups that I'm supposed to think is holding a fully energized guy down for 3 seconds.


Oh I agree, I would mark out if we got

THE YEH-TAY


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

And that NXT show will be better than summer slam


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I absolutely hate NXT now.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Tazz: Welp. Here comes the pain.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

No pop for Lesnar. Crowd is dead already.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:brock


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock
:mark::bow:mark


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> THERE'S NO HULKAMANIACS IN THERE!


NO! YES! NO! YES!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’d we get the beatdown last week and not on the go home show tonight? Can we get another one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I completely forgot Brock was champ. Earlier I was thinking since Becky and Seth are both top champs and they are dating, shouldn't they be on the cover instead of Reigns.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love how nobody in the crowd cares about this. :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Hpn said:


> And that NXT show will be better than summer slam


Don't count on it. NXT sucks these days.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

No pop for Bork? :brock


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't believe it's come to the point where I DETEST Paul Heyman promos.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes, Paul, Seth is supposed to be many things he's not.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> NO! YES! NO! YES!


1995 WCW is so delightfully stupid. So much better than modern day Raw haha.

Hulk's promos on the BIG STINKY GIANT :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Repetative Heyman promo


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> 1995 WCW is so delightfully stupid. So much better than modern day Raw haha.
> 
> Hulk's promos on the BIG STINKY GIANT :mark


This show:


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Don't count on it. NXT sucks these days.


I’ll take roddy vs dream and Cole vs gargano over any of the ss matches


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Transitioning into a video package in the middle of a promo will never not be awkward.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I want to see WALTER vs Brock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has Corbin or Lacey showed up? 

So Seth is back to no sell the injury like THE Stroman Lashley angle??

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha please kill him Bork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

that selling lol :heston

still faster than Taker's entrance.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins gonna need Paul Pierce's wheelchair.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol Seth looks like a total badass in his skinny jeans, backwards ball cap and fake limp.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Back in the day, when it was announced that a top baby face was in the arena, it would be met with a gigantic pop. Seth Rollins got no reaction.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for Becky's bitch to get destroyed again :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn...Seth bout to get that ass beat again


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Why wouldn’t Brock just go out there and beat the ever loving he’ll out of Seth before he got to the ring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the selling. He shouldn't even be on TV this week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hat is on because bumps look funnier when a hat flies off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Hpn said:


> I’ll take roddy vs dream and Cole vs gargano over any of the ss matches


So would I if we hadn't already seen them. I'm more pumped for Wyatt vs. Balor than everything on Takeover combined.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat fake selling is awful.. It's obvious he's going to flip and be unhurt superman


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

recreating the zack gowen / brock feud


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Back in the day, when it was announced that a top baby face was in the arena, it would be met with a gigantic pop. Seth Rollins got no reaction.


Literal crickets for Rollins entrance. But his counterpart killed the town earlier.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

He's here...
Welp, at least he's selling a bit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh, this just makes Rollins look like a dumbass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so the ppv is next week. How are we supposed to imagine Seth will be better next week?

:heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sooo who’s replacing Seth Sunday? Or is the viewer supposed to believe an injured Seth could beat Bork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the day, when it was announced that a top baby face was in the arena, it would be met with a gigantic pop. Seth Rollins got no reaction.
> ...


Crickets.......


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rollins is an atrocious seller. My God


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Not being a mark or anything, but Joe, Becky and Charlotte are the only people to get any reactions tonight. :cool2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rollins is getting this for being foolish to show up after last week's beat down at the hands of the Beast.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They are making Rollins look like a gigantic dork it's not even funny.

This company has ZERO idea on how to book a baby face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Murder that bitch Brock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is almost cringeworthy


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL wtf is this


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Brock and Shayna vs Becky and Seth should’ve been the mixed wrestling match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That shake :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OK a week later, and he's walking like that.

Gets another ass beating, yet in 6 days, Seth will be fine, no selling as he works a match.

The kayfabe injury some guys sell is so corny. If he actually hurt how he portrayed, he wouldn't be wrestling Sunday.

This is the difference between great sellers and wrestlers, and some dude that gets indy fans to throw streamers on.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Somber crowd


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Rollins/Lesnar feud is abysmal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This dude could barely walk to the ring, gets his ass beat again and we are supposed to believe in 6 days he has a chance at winning the title :ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If they're trying to get Seth sympathy cheers.. It isn't working


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

HOLY FUCK THIS IS SO AWKWARD.

THIS FEUD SUCKS!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> They are making Rollins look like a gigantic dork it's not even funny.
> 
> This company has ZERO idea on how to book a baby face.


He basically wanted to return so Brock could kill.him and lol at "one more time" chants

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That timing on the commercial tho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the crowd is dead. They knew the minute Rollins came out like this, it was going to lead to another ass kicking.

Rollins is a dumb ass face. 

WWE was better off having Rollins not sell but have the taped ribs. At first he has the upper hand simply on babyface adrenaline then Brock targets the ribs and destroys him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really don't understand their thinking with this booking. Why are they making Seth look utterly pathetic??? This is not how you're supposed to book a top face WWE fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What story is this company trying to tell with this lol 

Don’t get me wrong I enjoy Seth getting Borkd but now what on Sunday? Super Cena booking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> They are making Rollins look like a gigantic dork it's not even funny.
> 
> This company has ZERO idea on how to book a baby face.


Surely he's winning Sunday? If he's not then yeah, they've killed their top face and left him for dead.



bradatar said:


> What story is this company trying to tell with this lol
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I enjoy Seth getting Borkd but now what on Sunday? Super Cena booking?
> 
> ...


It's stupid. I'm no Rollins fan, but he almost has to win now, or it's basically a burial.

Hopefully he wins the title but gets injured, then can lose the belt to Wyatt or Joe easily on Raw the next night :mark


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Rollins is barely able to limp out, gets raped by Brock (again), and we're supposed to buy that he can even wrestle at SummerSlam? Make it make sense please because this shit sucks.

Does Vince really think Seth's sympathetic here? Fuck Seth Rollins.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sunday has to be a squash or this doesn't make sense


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That to me should have been a written off tv and bring in another challenger angle. Makes no sense for Rollins to actually wrestle at SummerSlam now.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Brock wrecking Rollins will never get old.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And the point of that segment was...?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Are they burying Rollins here or does that mean he's gonna win on Sunday? If he wins on Sunday it would make Lesnar winning MITB and winning it back all pointless.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I really don't understand their thinking with this booking. *Why are they making Seth look utterly pathetic*??? This is not how you're supposed to book a top face WWE fpalm


Because he IS?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Again this Rollins/Lesnar feud is abysmal. Very poor booking all around.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158545842778693632


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158545754908221442


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like Reigns being on Smackdown, but I always wanted Rollins to be on the blue Brand. Just feel like he'd do better there.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Man the beatdown last week and just now were world's apart in terms of quality


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158545799262998530


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth Rollins gonna go full Bret Hart at SummerSlam to make him winning remotely believable.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MrJT said:


> That to me should have been a written off tv and bring in another challenger angle. Makes no sense for Rollins to actually wrestle at SummerSlam now.




Only thing that makes sense. They want Seth out of the match prob bc fans are turning on him. Get him out of the spotlight now for a little bit. 

If that’s not the case then they’re burying their top face right now which is lol funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The main event of Summerslam everyone LOL


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Heyman effect, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

To the back of the line you go after SS, Seth! :vince5


Good. Push Strowman and Orton.

End the Seth/Kofi crap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Seth got geeked out during the commercial break


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock is gonna come back out, isn't he?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

McGee said:


> Are they burying Rollins here or does that mean he's gonna win on Sunday? If he wins on Sunday it would make *Lesnar winning MITB and winning it back all pointless.*


Plus it's going to make Lesnar look like an idiot if the only way he can even beat this clown is during a MITB cash in after Rollins already has a match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Seth Rollins gonna go full Bret Hart at SummerSlam to make him winning remotely believable.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus, you could hear a fucking pin drop


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

HOW IS HE TALKING IF BROCK JUST DESTROYED HIS RIBS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You know what would be worse booking than this?

Having Seth beat Brock, especially after these beat downs and shit sell job.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Write Seth off!!! Do it!!!!! Hahahahaha Bork just wrote his bitch ass off didn’t he 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol. This is amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The WHAT chants!!

:maury


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

My only complaint of this Lesnar/Rollins build (other than that it's a replay of Mania, but I have beaten that horse to death), is Rollins looking like he is too hurt to put up a fight with only 6 days left until their match. How are we supposed to believe that Rollins can beat him? Rollins was moving like he needs a full month for his ribs to recover. :lol


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Why is this guy getting a mic he looks like the biggest bitch ever on the show.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

It's a come to Jesus moment for the Rollins' cultists. His reactions were pathtically tepid for that whole segment. No "WE WANT ROLLINS" chants during Heyman's promos and no loud ovation as he hobbled to the ring. Looks like his big mouth on social media where he revealed his true character buried his ass dead. This guy has no business at the top of the card. :Cocky


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seth is so fucking horrible. My goodness


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They just what chanting Seth :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Keep in mind as you are watching this RAW that this is the go-home show before Summerslam *this Sunday*.

Just, *really* keep that in mind.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm sure the what chant is exactly what they wanted right this moment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Seth is losing his smile.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mild cheers. Lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Holy Christ this SUCKS


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s a sympathy angle? This is FLOPPING. Holy shit he’s burying himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seths acting is fucking atrocious.. :gtfo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth acting like a geek. Crowd bored.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao at the crowd whating his promo. No symphy all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This fucking selling is Botchamania worthy.

He was limping to the ring like he couldn't stand straight and breathe.

Now, after another beat down, he's just acting like he has gas.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sort of taking Gargano's face steez, no?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh god he has a mic in his hands.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

DEBUT WALTER AND HAVE HIM FINISH SETH OFF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwwww that was GOD awful!!!!!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

"i'll beat brock Lesnar" Boo's lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth getting the What? treatment :heston

But I thought he was an amazing promo :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins suck on the mic.:lol

He sounded like a bitch during that whole time. Where's your intensity? Where's your fire?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

The "over AF" face getting whatted. :heston Stick a fork in him. So not over at all, :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is truly terrible, who writes this crap?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

"Sir, please stop talking"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmfao at the crowd whating his promo. No symphy all.


Cant blame them. Crowd quiet with no fucks and a few clapping from the Thousands in attendance 

:heston


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You know what would be worse booking than this?
> 
> Having Seth beat Brock, especially after these beat downs and shit sell job.


If Seth beats Lesnar at SummerSlam, I don't ever want to hear people bitch Roman's booking ever again.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are going to have Seth go super Cena on Brock aren't they?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was fucking awful. That didn't get sympathy for him, that made me want him to fuck off forever :ha


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Time for Seth to return to chicken shit heel, it's the only thing that fits his character well.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is shitting on him this is glorious. It’s fucking DEAD there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Sort of taking Gargano's face steez, no?


Except Johnny is actually over


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright this has gone on for way too long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> This is truly terrible, who writes this crap?


Heyman

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

There is going to be a retarded swerve at SS that Seth wins with.. The card sucks, they need a "gotcha" moment.. Seth is winning and it will be in absolute wrestlecrap fashion


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> This is truly terrible, who writes this crap?


Seth has said on interviews that he was freedom with his character, so maybe him?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Am I alone thinking that was an alright segment? Not awful at all like everyone thinks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That segment left me with absolutely ZERO investment in Rollins or a desire to see him win this Sunday.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Charly :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised Seth and I have basically the same hair - it's the same length and mine curls up at the ends like his does :lol You barely see Seth's hair out and not wet haha.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This right here, is the perfect example of why guys like Rollins are NOT great wrestlers.

Athleticism is a fraction of being an elite wrestler.


Hulk Hogan was the GOAT, not because he did 450 splashes. It's because GOATs make you believe, even if it's during a cartoon segment.



If people like Rollins is what WWE has as their top talent, no wonder people don't tune in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 are fucking awful!

:cornette


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Boogie and crackhead my boyssssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It should be a double turn at SummerSlam with Lashley helping Seth win the belt.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes Seth! You beat Brock at SummerSlam, i believe you can do it!


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Rollins in ring character is as stupid as Colby Lopez is on Twitter.

Crowd does not give a fuck about him anymore, only way to salvage him at this point is have Heyman turn on Brock and Seth turn heel


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Street Profits ruin yet another backstage segment with their corny shit.. :eyeroll


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mark Kanellis lolllllll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant believe these 2 fucks get such long segments


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Does Kurt even know who Mike Kanellis is?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Street Profits ruin yet another backstage segment with their corny shit.. :eyeroll


Cough racist cough


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How about atleast a backstage segment of Corbin smirking at Kurt? Jesus Christ is he dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Montez talking like if Bianca couldn't kick his ass :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now the profits are acting serious. They should get demolished


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Cough racist cough


Edgy... Go play the race card somewhere else..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HERES YOUR BOYS KING


READY TO RAPE, PILLAGE, AND PLUNDER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Therapy said:


> Street Profits ruin yet another backstage segment with their corny shit.. :eyeroll


Isn't that there job now? To ruin backstage promos with their corny shit.? :laugh:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Surely he's winning Sunday? If he's not then yeah, they've killed their top face and left him for dead.


Dude, even if he is, this shit is so bad, they got away with this kind of booking with Daniel Bryan and now they think it'll work with everyone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When did Johnny Gargano turn into a local jobber?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Move the war raiders to smackdown for christsake and out the titles on them. Then have them feud with AOP until wrestlemania.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This crowd hasn't moved or made a sound all night holy fuck


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone else find The Viking Experience to be complete channel changers?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No Corbin no buys.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show has been pretty shit so far. Thank god I've had the setup of my NAS to help keep me distracted from this shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Edgy... Go play the race card somewhere else..


Facts aren't edgy


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I will stick with my prediction of seth winning because this was all a way to pad his stats. Watch them have Heyman join seth in a heel turn because he is not over as a face at all. :bryanlol This segment proved once again that it's better to have a good promo and acting ability as a top champ and seth has neither. :Cocky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That crowd is completely dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did he seriously just make a Coheed and Cambria joke? That band hasn't had a hit since 2009..


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Crowd is officially checked out. couldn't give less of a fuck, maybe Angle might wake them up, doubt it tho, this is the dizzling shits


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth murdered the crowd


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Viking Awful Experience. Who cares about these Harper and Rowan v2.0?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Does anyone else find The Viking Experience to be complete channel changers?


Nah they just got a cheesy gimmick


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wrestling is so done. 

The psychology is gone. The 'top' talent has none.

There's just a handful left that has it. Orton is one.

This generation is losing sight of what always made wrestling, wrestling. And it's just going to keep fading away as old heads are no longer. 

This generation will teach the next that no selling and gymnastics is wrestling. Sad.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It doesn't matter what the War Viking Raiders Experience does or how many local jobbers they squash, Vince has killed them before they even had a chance on the main roster. Really sucks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd peaked during the women's match. They have been rather quiet since then.

Time for Reigns to come out and wake them up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the fuck does Heyman see in the Viking Raiders? These guys are DOA man. Please stop.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Time for Reigns to come out and wake them up.


:heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Southerner said:


> It doesn't matter what the War Viking Raiders Experience does or how many local jobbers they squash, Vince has killed them before they even had a chance on the main roster. Really sucks.




They need some kind of backstage segment or something. Have them eating slabs of meat and pick up a random woman’s wrestler and run away with her. I dunno gimme something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

it doesnt matter what the booking is or who is on the roster.... as long as the crowds are dead the wwe will never create another mega star ever again. Dead crowds = no one is going to look good.
If dave chapelle performed in front of a depressed crowd that never laughed at any of the jokes he would look like an amatuer regardless of how good he is.

WWE crowds have been dead for years... no energy in the building other than the rare moments. 
AEW on the other hand will likely have hot crowds since their fan base is less casual. AEW is going to create the next wrestling superstar.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shutup Cole, that never fucking happened and you know it...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd peaked during the women's match. They have been rather quiet since then.
> 
> Time for Reigns to come out and wake them up.


Yeah, I'm sure his Nickelodeon sitcom whodunnit will shove a lightning bolt up the crowd's ass, lol. 

Unless its Bryan, crowd will no-sell the shit outta it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> Yeah, I'm sure his Nickelodeon sitcom whodunnit will shove a lightning bolt up the crowd's ass, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless its Bryan, crowd will no-sell the shit outta it.




Gonna be Ciampa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Brock must be a healer because that beatdown enabled seth to walk out easier than how he walked in. :brock4

"Amazing" selling btw. :eyeroll

Brock the miracle worker. :brock


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Imagine Harley Race vs Ricochet.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kurt doing his best to wake em up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

How has the show been? I just got home.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And Cedric and Drew immediately put them back to sleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

How come Cedric ditched the janitor gimmick? He was over with that.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> How has the show been? I just got home.


Go back to work


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Imagine Harley Race vs Ricochet.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wrestling is so done.
> 
> The psychology is gone. The 'top' talent has none.
> 
> ...


Watch velveteen dream and Adam Cole. They’re the only hope


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raw being 3 hours, having more recaps than matches/segments and being booked like crap are the reasons I consider SmackDown the A show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> Brock must be a healer because that beatdown enabled seth to walk out easier than how he walked in. :brock4
> 
> "Amazing" selling btw. :eyeroll
> 
> Brock the miracle worker. :brock


Wonder if that was supposed to be Seth 'hulking up'. :heston

Keeps proving some of us right. 'Ring work' doesn't = a good wrestler.



Goldberg > Seth Rollins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cedric vs Drew in a match to determine who is the least charismatic

Nevermind


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Olympic slam his ass Fiend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cedric is beating Drew again isn't he :reneelel


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

YES YES YES FIEND TIME BABY


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Hpn said:


> Watch velveteen dream and Adam Cole. They’re the only hope


Are they though?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mandible claw taken confirmed. Well alright.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kurt always takin ass whoopins for the team :mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray Wyatt...the new legend killer.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Outside of the Rollins/Brock stuff, this is a decent show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend!!! :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't care about Bray tbh.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

bloc said:


> Go back to work


Plot twist: He works for WWE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So that's two "legends" that Wyatt has taken down over the past few weeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MetalKiwi said:


> How has the show been? I just got home.


You've missed nothing but a solid Rey vs Andrade match.

And 24/7 title shennigans

Other than that

Joe was pissed he's a suspect for Reigns attempted murder

Nattie and Trish loss via DQ to Becky and Charlotte because Nattie wouldn't release the sharpshooter.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How anyone can be excited about this Bray gimmick is beyond me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> How anyone can be excited about this Bray gimmick is beyond me.


It is dead on arrival.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Are they though?


I mean Dream is only like 22 and he’s arguably the most over and charismatic guy in the c9moany


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> How anyone can be excited about this Bray gimmick is beyond me.


Why don't you like it?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so fucking corny.. How can anyone be a fan of this Bray Wyatt shit? It's EXACTLY the same way he debuted in WWE.. Kept randomly, and randomly, and randomly, and randomly, and randomly showing up for a quick "LOL I"M HERE BE SCARED".. Then they finally progress with him in a story and... :buried

Except this time the gimmick is more retarded than sister Abigail


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well Wyatt showing up before that match started was unpredictable. I was thinking that McIntyre was about lose to Alexander. Still may happen after the commercial break.

Still enjoying what they are doing with Bray. Edit: I guess that i'm the only one. :shrug


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, maybe when this gimmick fails from the "same ol' shit" that plagued Wyatt's last gimmick in a couple months, he could start a 3rd gimmick, then people can says he's the next Foley.............


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray reminds me more and more of Kane. The mask, the split personality persona and THIS:










:mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Bray shit is different. Good enough for me. They’ll ruin it at some point but I’ll enjoy it until then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Why don't you like it?


I mean just look at it. Do I need to explain further then that really?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I mean just look at it. Do I need to explain further then that really?


Yeah, I think you do lol. Lot of people seem into it. So what's missing for you


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Hpn said:


> I mean Dream is only like 22 and he’s arguably the most over and charismatic guy in the c9moany


Adam Cole doesn't interest me at all. Bland as can be. I get people like him because RoH, but I don't see it.

I'd rather see prime Billy Kidman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is this Smackdown or Raw? LOL.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS, how many SD guys are there?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kids love the "New Day" gimmick


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell does Gallows got on


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I want to make fun of the face paint but i dig it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I mean just look at it. Do I need to explain further then that really?


"He wears a halloween mask now though. Totally fresh and should be pushed to the main event!"

:heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gallows looking super draggish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just end the brand split officially, it has absolutely no point right now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The OC about to job to Pancakes.. :lol And deservingly so..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:maury @ Gallows facepaint


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Trophies said:


> What the hell does Gallows got on


his NJPW look.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure, throw a champion vs champion match without even promoting it :eyeroll

This is why this company is dying


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Let's give away a champion Vs. champion match with no build.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The O.C>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The New Day


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> his NJPW look.




Works for him in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Adam Cole doesn't interest me at all. Bland as can be. I get people like him because RoH, but I don't see it.
> 
> I'd rather see prime Billy Kidman.


Cole with undisputed era are a good heel stable which the wwe main roster has lacked in years.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Louise Gallows looking sexy right about now, lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Great this geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oop 6 man tag time I guess :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People bash Gallows' paint yet marks all over their computer screens when Wyatt wears a Mojo from X-Men Halloween mask.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Unadvertised champ vs. champ match that's ice cold as shit. I hope this does terrible numbers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol Flipochett for the hot save...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God this show fucking sucks

Just make my girls lose the titles already so I can stop paying attention to it


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Works for him in my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for sure, better than most ppl coming out looking vanilla as fuck.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They have a billion wrestlers sitting in catering and they choose to do their PPV match mixed with champion vs champions before Summerslam? WHY?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

None of the styles Ricochet matches have been as good as the Rey vs. Andrade matches. I have a feeling summer slam match with Styles won't deliver


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is Rick O'Shay going to come out to even the odds with his stink fist?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flipochet flip flip flip


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are The OC randomly feuding with New Day...

This wildcard stuff has been a mess and watered down both brands and somehow sunken their non existent star power even more. These guys are more ordinary than your average Joe.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricochet should have Sonic sound effects when he wrestles and flips around.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't understand how I'm supposed to believe a a skinny gymnastics geek whos claim to fame is flips makes 3 men runaway in fear...


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

So now we got the guy who did Paige, the guy who fingers his own ass, and the gyrating muscle man dance incarnate on the same team, cool


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I can't understand how I'm supposed to believe a a skinny gymnastics geek whos claim to fame is flips makes 3 men runaway in fear...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

bloc said:


> So now we got the guy who did Paige, the guy who fingers his own ass, and the gyrating muscle man dance incarnate on the same team, cool




Well that’s a way to put it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

6 man...what a shocker.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bloc said:


> So now we got the guy who did Paige, the guy who fingers his own ass, and the gyrating muscle man dance incarnate on the same team, cool


Big E probably did Paige too :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

The Hpn said:


> Cole with undisputed era are a good heel stable which the wwe main roster has lacked in years.





bloc said:


> So now we got the guy who did Paige, the guy who fingers his own ass, and the gyrating muscle man dance incarnate on the same team, cool


Who did Paige


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like Richochet and New Day is everything some people on here hate about WWE in one time lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the face paint. Good look.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hpn said:


> Who did Paige




Xavier filmed Maddox fucking her but he likely did too who knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It can't be ignored anymore. The talent of this generation is fucking abysmal.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thatguy45 said:


> I feel like Richochet and New Day is everything some people on here hate about WWE in one time lol




Ricochet is everything I hate about modern wrestling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There has to be 1 coked out, 6'3" jacked, failed football player out there somewhere.

WWE needs talent bad. Stop recruiting from ballet classes and Street Fighter tournaments.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Xavier filmed Maddox fucking her but he likely did too who knows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paige climbed onto Xavier and rode his cock too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Xavier filmed Maddox fucking her but he likely did too who knows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Xavier did as well and Maddox was getting up in there with the camera. It's where that Focus gif came from which sadly doesn't work on the site anymore


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Ricochet is everything I hate about modern wrestling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't mind "flippy dudes" when they can also actually wrestle. Richochet though solely 100% depends on flips. He has no ground game, no wrestling game, no submission game.. He is the poster child of being a one trick pony..


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

When’s big e turning on the new day?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I don't mind "flippy dudes" when they can also actually wrestle. Richochet though solely 100% depends on flips. He has no ground game, no wrestling game, no submission game.. He is the poster child of being a one trick pony..




He’s also the worst person on the roster on the mic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. The OC won a match? WTF is going on?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe shutting shit down


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Wait.. The OC won a match? WTF is going on?


All three losing the titles on Sunday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe is 1000 times less bad ass when he wears clothes lol

Looks like a Comic Con attendee.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Even Joe knows Raw sucks and he's ending the broadcast early. Top babyface of the company right there


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

wait what.....HBK at the contract signing? im lost. Thought oldberg was going to fight zig's


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The O.C winning, just like they should. I think the face paint looks good on Gallows.

I'm sweating it out over this Women's Tag Championship match though, it's such a random defence so i think The IIconics are losing. If they are losing then i hope Mandy & Sonya win, the other two teams are trash.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> wait what.....HBK at the contract signing? im lost. Thought oldberg was going to fight zig's




Miz to turn heel and beat down on Michaels with Ziggs for Goldberg to come in for save 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

So iconics are so losing hopefully to mandy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> *JOE!* (Samoa)
> *JOE!* (Roman)
> *JOE!* (Samoa)
> *JOE!* (Roman)
> ...


^


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This angle is so ridiculous I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Miz to turn heel and beat down on Michaels with Ziggs for Goldberg to come in for save
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miz casually exits the ring but acts like he tore his quad and Goldberg has to take his spot in the match.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Dat swag by Joe. Ridiculous he hasn't been WWE/Universal Champion by now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time for Joe to catch another Roman beat down. It’s every show now lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Island time similar to colored people time?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Romans gonna be knocked out in the back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Summerslam. Is. In. Six. Days.

Holy fuck. :fuckthis


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

The Hpn said:


> So iconics are so losing hopefully to mandy


Mandy and Sonya win tag titles. We get the lesbian payoff with the celebration.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm going to laugh if he gets interrupted by the Women again


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


Who is that in the white


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

WELCOME TO JOE IS WAR


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gonna give you til the count of 3!

*been a cool minute now* :kobelol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CM Punk chants :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/oo2jGg0.mp4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk chants :heston

They had to cut the segment off. 

Thought you were taking over RAW Joe? That lasted until the crowd took over.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman shows up to work at 10 pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Those loud as fuck CM Punk chants.. The hottest angle WWE has going and the crowd shits on it with CM Punk chants.

That should tell WWE just how awful this is.. But they won't get it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This show is terrible. Heyman hasn't and won't do shit for this show, Vince approved or not.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't they be doing this on Smackdown? After all they started this on Smackdown.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh damn....Rikishi strikes again.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Someone just get murdered?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Hpn said:


> Who is that in the white


Kairi


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:wow


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Way Jimmy Uso driving that car?!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Reigns is actually not here and they just said that to stop the CM Punk chants. Now we are in for some improv


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston:heston:heston


That fucking edit.

:heston

Well Joe, go look in the car and see who it is.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

He did it for Da Rock


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

IM ALL IN ON THIS 


This is the kinda shit I love in my wrestling. Who’s trying to murder Roman Reigns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns wants to be Kenny sooooo bad


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Capacity crowd"

I'm sure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He did it for the Rock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If you are going to do a segment like that at least make sure the camera doesn't show the car hitting the ass end of the car and not anywhere near the drivers door :ha


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Hpn said:


> Who is that in the white


Kairi Sane is who that is. kada


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The plot thickens. So who is the culprit then?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Roman's quarter panel may never recover


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you think we'll find out now or will they make us wait till Smackdown? :lol


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Man if Ciampa wasn’t injury prone I would have loved it if he was the one trying to kill Roman


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW. This is what they are doing with Roman on a go-home RAW to summerslam? JESUS.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn, Roman actually took that bump. no seat best no nothing. Cool. I mean it was slow but still


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JRL said:


> Way Jimmy Uso driving that car?!


"It wasn't malicious UCE, you know I got a problem!"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> If you are going to do a segment like that at least make sure the camera doesn't show the car hitting the ass end of the car and not anywhere near the drivers door :ha




With how good they can do some things I truly believe they do these cheap ass scenes purposely bad to make them funnier. Like this is supposed to be funny to us right and to kids it’s a story? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They should us that, supposedly 'live' in multiple angles :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> The plot thickens. So who is the culprit then?




Ciampa. That car wasn’t eco friendly so it’s not Bryan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Imagine if it was the rock :rockwut


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

man this has been a real struggle to get through tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Joe turning face?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe and Roman to become boys now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Weird seeing Joe care :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Joe so concerned about Roman?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Based on the bad driving, it has to be a drunk Uso.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why does Joe give a shit about Roman all of a sudden?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


lol that quick camera cut for a needed edit.

I love how they think we are supposed to believe this happened live.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Ciampa. That car wasn’t eco friendly so it’s not Bryan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it was Ciampa I’d bust a nut


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe face turn lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158560207552860160


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now Joe is Romans guardian angel? What the fuck lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is quite an angle for whoever’s getting it. Feud with the big dog who you’re trying to kill for some reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, even Joe was concerned. That's a new one :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

One of these things is not like the others


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Triple H arrived before Medics or EMTs.. :heston


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Roman is so strong.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok this is interesting.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I am the Storm said:


> Based on the bad driving, it has to be a drunk Uso.


post of the night lol !!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I am the Storm said:


> Based on the bad driving, it has to be a drunk Uso.


lol

We got a flying Uso Maggle!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Joe turning face?


So this is how ,WWE is going to have the Roman, Joe, and Usos together , but this is good a how did it story


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Orton/Kofi video package just reminds everyone how much of a legend Orton is, he's just so fucking legit. I hope he mauls Kofi at SummerSlam.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hpn said:


> If it was Ciampa I’d bust a nut




He’s due back like now. The guy joe showed in his video had a bushy beard. That’s who I got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Have the police been notified of this hit and run?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok this fool is def involved


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh! I wonder if the belts will change hands tonight?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JRL said:


> Have the police been notified of this hit and run?


Pittsburgh police are too busy responding to Sheila being a nebby bitch over on the Boulevard of the Allies


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Wouldn't mind seeing Roman and Joe form a relationship of some kind, could be pretty badass. Double Joe, if you will


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kairi Sane.wens3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> Have the police been notified of this hit and run?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for Mandy and Sonya to win the titles :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

A wild Asuka appears


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Daniel Bryan was the driver. I would love to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why isn't this match on the Summerslam preshow tho?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least don't eliminate my girls first


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

these two need to fire paige, she's done jack shit for them


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka :mark

Please WWE get your head out of your ass and move Asuka out of this tag team nonsense.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think Bliss and Nikki may take this and this forum will surely be happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kairi's ship's wheel is ridiculous and I love it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy :mark: wens3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Renee shutup"

Greatest line ever


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, two of Corey's favourites in this match lol Mandy & Alexa :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

D-Bry should be the attacker. Dropping his eco-friendly gimmick and fully embracing a deranged persona. :mark


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

To think that they still have Paige with Asuka and Kairi and yet they barely use Paige. She is just following them around at this point when they ever get time to do anything.

Graves is going to lose his mind during this match... Alexa and Mandy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God of course they mash Asuka and Kairi's themes together....can these lazy fucks try and come up with a new theme for once? so tired of these awful mashed up themes when they put two singles wrestlers together as a team. I swear if they didn't have NXT making these themes for them they'd never have any new themes ever created and they'd just reuse old themes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


>



This would have been fantastic.

WWE needs to learn to involve the entire roster in storylines, like a 'world of WWE'.

These 2 could be investigating, giving them screen time and some good comedy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Watch Alexa/Cross win here.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

bradatar said:


> He’s due back like now. The guy joe showed in his video had a bushy beard. That’s who I got
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh please oh please.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A Miz and Ziggler contract signing would never main event even Sunday Night Heat they’ve got something planned for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy and Alexa coming to the ring and Corey wetting himself. :lmao


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> One of these things is not like the others


Let's not forget about this classic.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mandy Night RAW


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Watch Alexa/Cross win here.


I fully expect it, but i'm still holding out hope for Mandy/Sonya


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The three hottest women in WWE in the same match: Peyton, Mandy and Alexa


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Go Mandy go


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Please don't tell me that the Ziggler/Miz/HBK contract signing thing is the main event of the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158562298140622848


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The three hottest women in WWE in the same match: Peyton, Mandy and Alexa




Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This would have been fantastic.
> 
> WWE needs to learn to involve the entire roster in storylines, like a 'world of WWE'.
> 
> These 2 could be investigating, giving them screen time and some good comedy.


Exactly.. I have no idea why these two were ever taken off air.. They were good in the ring together and NAILED comic relief backstage. They knew their place and owned it..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158562298140622848




I said that above haha the car wasn’t eco friendly that’s why it won’t add up to be Bryan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> these two need to fire paige, she's done jack shit for them


Paige has an iron clad contract with them


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Exactly.. I have no idea why these two were ever taken off air.. They were good in the ring together and NAILED comic relief backstage. They knew their place and owned it..


they get plenty of time now they're back in nxt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Exactly.. I have no idea why these two were ever taken off air.. They were good in the ring together and NAILED comic relief backstage. They knew their place and owned it..


WWE could have had this entire 3 hour show about Roman getting hit by a car, with everybody involved.

Fandango (take away the crowd dancing) was hilarious.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

hmmm. 4 full entrances, and an official introduction for match ... think belts are changing hands. Pretty sure it's Asuka/Kairi taking the gold.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm guessing the champs will be eliminated first. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No reaction for Mandy and Sonya as always


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Southerner said:


> Please don't tell me that the Ziggler/Miz/HBK contract signing thing is the main event of the show.


Goldberg will probably show up which is why that's the main event of the show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Iconics bought to go down first 


Hurricane Bliss never loses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Peyton, Mandy, and Alexa in the ring at the same time?? :banderas


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the one team that didn't earn their shot will win it here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG the IIconics need to stop screaming...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what else is left on this show? The Dolph/Miz contract signing and the follow up to the Reigns' segment. Anything else?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I said that above haha the car wasn’t eco friendly that’s why it won’t add up to be Bryan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Logically tho, if you're trying to kill someone, wouldn't you take every precaution to make sure people don't think it's you. Driving a eco friendly car would be a give away.

We're thinking way too much into a WWE storyline, I guarantee this kind of thinking doesn't go through Vince's head for a second.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

God Alexa is a smoke


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well look at that :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry Mordecay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Excellent !


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy eliminated the IIconics :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Mandy is lowkey pretty good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Logically tho, if you're trying to kill someone, wouldn't you take every precaution to make sure people don't think it's you. Driving a eco friendly car would be a give away.
> 
> 
> 
> We're thinking way too much into a WWE storyline, I guarantee this kind of thinking doesn't go through Vince's head for a second.




It 100% doesn’t go through his head but I like to pretend they care about the terrible storylines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lol wow

I guess it makes sense now that one is going on a honeymoon though


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:fuckyeah


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Everyone keep an eye on Mordecay.

I didn't think that the IIconics would actually be the first ones eliminated. Wow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

zrc said:


> they get plenty of time now they're back in nxt.


Fandango is back in NXT? Haven't watched that crap in forever.

What's he doing?

I've always thought if used right, Fandango (the guy, not the character), could have been one of their best talents. He has great timing.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Wait what?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The IIconics fucking off back to irrelevancy :banderas

Honestly, I'm just glad that the worst tag team here won't be the champions after tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trophies said:


> I'm guessing the champs will be eliminated first. :lol


Good guess


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The IIconics eliminated first....Mandy & Sonya need to win this!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That means Mandy and Sonya won't win, goddammit... Alexa and Nikki with the obvious win now.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

:fuckthis 

Edit...ha posted right after mordecay


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So who is whomever wins this match facing at SummerSlam?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So who is whomever wins this match facing at SummerSlam?


There won't be a match at Summerslam, that's why they are having it tonight


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Shut up Renee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Fandango is back in NXT? Haven't watched that crap in forever.
> 
> What's he doing?
> 
> I've always thought if used right, Fandango (the guy, not the character), could have been one of their best talents. He has great timing.


He returned a last week I think, saved Breeze from a beat down. I don't watch regularly but had to see the return of Johnny "why wouldn't I have chloroform" Curtis. It's hard to get screen time in NXT when there's like 100 folks on the brand with only an hour.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

They had Sasha and Bayley lose at WM for absolutely nothing lmfao. At least it helped Bayley but still what was the point giving them the belts if they did nothing with them and got eliminated like geeks early in the match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> There won't be a match at Summerslam, that's why they are having it tonight


Yeah its so dumb, like we really needed Miz vs Ziggler at Summerslam and not the womens tag titles. They've done their best to make these titles mean jack shit, they're on the same level as the 24/7 title at this point.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is Corey talking about? :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Auska is hot as fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really want Asuka & Kairi to win this.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

So this match is happening because they won't have time to have a match at Summerslam, no?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its so dumb, like we really needed Miz vs Ziggler at Summerslam and not the womens tag titles. They've done their best to make these titles mean jack shit, they're on the same level as the 24/7 title at this point.


Don't go dissing the K-Kwik Championship!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Why didn't Sonya break that up?


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kairi Sane can’t speak much English but wwe gave her the dumbest gimmick ever


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fire and Desire :sadbecky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What happened there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

What


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Asuka getting chants for her even after vanishing from TV and doing absolutely nothing. Why they won't push her is beyond me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Why didn't Sonya break that up?


Because... reasons.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

zrc said:


> He returned a last week I think, saved Breeze from a beat down. I don't watch regularly but had to see the return of Johnny "why wouldn't I have chloroform" Curtis. It's hard to get screen time in NXT when there's like 100 folks on the brand with only an hour.


Damn.. Fandango looking alpha as fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy and Sonya are so bad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

zrc said:


> Don't go dissing the K-Kwik Championship!


Love your avatar man, just got done with the last season if Wentworth, awesome season, that ending was surprising as fuck.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Told ya. This shit is so predictable.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What was that Mandy move just then? Was that a botch? I literally said out loud "what the hell was that?" :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's totally going to be Alexa and Nikki. I fucking hate this company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thatguy45 said:


> Kairi Sane can’t speak much English but wwe gave her the dumbest gimmick ever




Can’t understand people who defend the pirate shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

troubleman1218 said:


> Why didn't Sonya break that up?


She liked what she saw


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why are they doing the no commercial breaks for only this match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sonya not breaking up the submission was weird.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bliss about to have another fucking reign of terror.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Kairi was late for her spot on Sonya at the ropes? Sonya was looking over at Kairi while moving in to the ring like she didn't know what to do while Asuka had Mandy in that submission. That's when I knew that Mandy was tapping out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158566318158708736


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> What was that Mandy move just then? Was that a botch? I literally said out loud "what the hell was that?" :lol




That’s her finisher and she hit it but looked like she wasn’t supposed to it was really weird. Definitely a botch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

#anyonebutalexa


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm very torn, if Alexa and Nikki wins Asuka and Kairi hopefully go on their own, if Nikki and Alexa wins then Alexa is fucking champion again.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Auska is hot as fuck.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

6 of these women are on Smackdown while only 2 are on Raw including the champions. Yet this match happened on Raw, though I guess they had 3 hours to fill.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This could go either way really. It feels like Asuka and Kairi are going to win this though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Southerner said:


> This could go either way really. It feels like Asuka and Kairi are going to win this though.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

The ones chanting CM Punk should be forced to watch the Pittsburgh Pirates games from Saturday and yesterday. Seriously that is twice today.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Idk whats worse. You have one team that can't speak English and then you have one team with Alexa that doesn't need to be anywhere near a title for a long long time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why the ref holding Asuka back?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

sloppy ass finish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa wins another fucking title? UGH.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Kairi facing off with Alexa, it's very noticable the disparity in talent level. Alexa is just so slow and not crisp. Kairi is very good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lololololololol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yuck, bro.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So dumb.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Nikki and Alexa lesbian celebration


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Fucking lame


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Asuka/kairi are not good tag workers at all... their timing is shit. 

Good. Bliss/Cross beat them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This Bliss tag team is soooooo Vince.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mandy and Sonya should have won. Whatever, who cares in all honesty.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

what a sloppy exchange, WOW. All parties there looked terrible, especially the internet darling kabuki warriors!!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bout time Alexa got some gold.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

More gold for the goddess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Obvious winners are obvious.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Okay.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking predictable. This fucking company is so clueless. Instead of focusing on other women and building up new teams they just instantly throw a title back on Alexa...fuck right off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am done, I am seriously, fuck this shit


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

What I tell ya the one team that didn't earn it got the title


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Bliss 'n' Cross!!!!
:rusevyes


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Some help Paige was :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Alexa is champion again, and I am trying to find a fuck to give about another damn Bliss title reign.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why do they love this bih


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess the matching gear should have told us they would win.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Alexa. But I'm happy Cross has won a title. Even if it is one so low on the totem pole I forgot they existed 6 months after they were created.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Paige totally wishing her neck wasn't hurt and she could get in there and kick some ass lol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bliss record in title matches has to be outrageous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fuck off Alexa!!!


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Random thought but Alexa and Nikki should turn face. Sasha should return at SummerSlam acting like she’s confronting Charlotte after her match but they beat up Trish and form a team


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige is most worthless fucking manager ever


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Didn't take long for those belts to mean very little.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158569539606589441


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

On the plus side, at least vince is masterbating good tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Paige is so damn sexy by the way.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

To those that say that Sasha Banks has been pushed very hard, she dreams of getting the push Bliss has gotten in her career.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Rollins actually lookin like Jesus in that promo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The upside here is this means Alexa won't be involved in the main event scene for a while now.

Hopefully Asuka and Kairi go their separate ways.

Becky vs Asuka

Charlotte vs Kairi

Book it Vince.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Im officially convinced Alexa is swallowing someones baby batter behind the scenes. it's the only thing that makes sense for why she is pushed so heavily.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess I can ignore WF for the next 12hrs while the Bliss whiteknights flood the place


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

GOOOOOOOLDBERRRRRRRRRRG


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158569539606589441


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that 2K20 ad is short but I liked it. Roman looked GOOD!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh shit time to get on the WWE 2K20 hype train. We'll be seeing that commercial a lot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So is every week basically


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Those fucking graphics look so cartoonish STILL. It's 2019.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> The upside here is this means Alexa won't be involved in the main event scene for a while now.
> 
> Hopefully Asuka and Kairi go their separate ways.
> 
> ...


You think he's ever gonna book them on tv again after this shit? Take the hint already. He hates them. I swear, wrestling fans never, ever learn.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

IWC will be mad another title reigns for Bliss


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158569541393420288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158569527363493890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158569629176016896


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why not do Strowman vs. Corbin at SS since neither are being used? Would be better than the shit on this fuckin card.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Why didn't Paige do shit? Why was Asuka held back from helping Kairi? That was a weird ass finish....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158569539606589441


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You think he's ever gonna book them on tv again after this shit? Take the hint already. He hates them. I swear, wrestling fans never, ever learn.


They need opponents for the women's champions post-SummerSlam. Specially on RAW for Becky.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

The difference between Charlotte and Alexa is that Charlotte wins titles in bunches, then fucks off for a few months, hell she is not even in title feud at the moment. Bliss on the other hand is ALWAYS there, she gets inserted in feuds she is not needed in and is always in title matches or has a title.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

See, i'm at a cross roads with this.

Alexa and Nikki winning doesn't bother me but at the same time..the Kabuki warriors were being positioned in the tag team division first. They are the only face tag team in the division.

Perhaps the breakup of Alexa and Nikki is when Asuka and Kairi win the championships, but will anyone care by then?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So the other three teams do the heavy lifting and bliss wins a title. Sounds abut right


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

One of the worst main events in the history of our great sport.










Get the hook on everyone involved.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why not do Strowman vs. Corbin at SS since neither are being used? Would be better than the shit on this fuckin card.




Braun got a grunting scene last week and Corbins been MIA since Extreme Rules. They hate using entertainment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> They need opponents for the women's champions post-SummerSlam. Specially on RAW for Becky.


For gods sake. 

LEARN

"Maybe this time"

"nope" 

"Maybe this time"

"nope" 

"Maybe this time"

"nope"

THERE IS NO FUCKING THIS TIME.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sephiroth766 said:


> To those that say that Sasha Banks has been pushed very hard, she dreams of getting the push Bliss has gotten in her career.


Yeah most of Sasha’s reigns came in one rivalry with Charlotte in 2016


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Southerner said:


> See, i'm at a cross roads with this.
> 
> Alexa and Nikki winning doesn't bother me but at the same time..the Kabuki warriors were being positioned in the tag team division first. They are the only face tag team in the division.
> 
> Perhaps the breakup of Alexa and Nikki is when Asuka and Kairi win the championships, but will anyone care by then?


Kabuki gonna be the chasers until nobody gives a fuck about them cuz they fail so much when fighting for the title


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Southerner said:


> See, i'm at a cross roads with this.
> 
> Alexa and Nikki winning doesn't bother me but at the same time..the Kabuki warriors were being positioned in the tag team division first. They are the only face tag team in the division.
> 
> *Perhaps the breakup of Alexa and Nikki is when Asuka and Kairi win the championships, but will anyone care by then?*



Does anyone care right now? I mean during the last 4 months WWE tried everything to make us forget about the titles being an integral part of WWE TV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it that when Ziggler used a super kick on Shawn it was disrespectful, but when the Fiend used the mandible claw on Foley no one cared.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Wwe 2k20 better have a gm mode


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can something good actually happen here? Goldberg killing Dolph is good enough for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

So when Goldberg comes out are people still going to say Meltzer has no sources?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hpn said:


> Wwe 2k20 better have a gm mode




It doesn’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Zigglers hair :mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ziggler does the weirdest shit with his hair I swear :lol


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Why did ziggler do his hair like Ariana Grande lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOLDBERG! :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Goldberg!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Hpn said:


> Wwe 2k20 better have a gm mode


People still buy these games? they haven't been good for years and still graphically look like they are stuck in 2006.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SWERVE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolph killing it on the mic again :banderas


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> The difference between Charlotte and Alexa is that Charlotte wins titles in bunches, then fucks off for a few months, hell she is not even in title feud at the moment. Bliss on the other hand is ALWAYS there, *she gets inserted in feuds she is not needed in* and is always in title matches or has a title.


Alexa is way worse than Charlotte. There's no doubt about that but let's not forget about the infamous build up to the WM Main Event. They killed EVERYTHING to put Charlotte in that match. The importance of winning the Rumble, burying the RAW Women's Roster, burying the SmackDown Women's Champion, I could go on.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hit Goldbergs mjskc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like Dolph's hair!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit! haha Dolph's shit talking about him actually had a reason, thats awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The spears that will be on Ziggler. :banderas


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Unpopular opinion but I miss Goldberg's WWE theme.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Bill Goldberg needs his redemption.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im so glad i cancelled WWE network.

Now this loser Goldberg is going to have another match after almost killing taker


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolph going to get killed :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> For gods sake.
> 
> LEARN
> 
> ...


To be fair, there isn't anybody else. They're going to have no choice but to do Becky vs Asuka. Short of somebody returning back from injury/ coming out of retirement, hiatus, they're running out of bodies


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

DA MAN!!!!!

The rumors were true!!!!!

:mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I got happy for two seconds thinking he's facing HBK then they bring out Goldberg's washed ass.:done


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>



When you realize Gillberg is bigger than Rollins and Kofi. :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Goldberg’s gonna break Dolph in half and I can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That pink shirt Dolph's wearing lol, it looks so ridiculous :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Hpn said:


> Wwe 2k20 better have a gm mode


it doesn't. But it does have a frankenstein version of Braun Strowman and a werewolf Bray Wyatt,


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

GOLDBERG ! GOLDBERG ! GOLDBERG ! GOLDBERG !


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ziggler vs. Goldberg in the most random why is this happening match of 2019


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

HBK's reaction to the song


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SUPERKICK OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Legally that contract should be void


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Ziggler vs. Goldberg in the most random why is this happening match of 2019


Yet, should be the main event.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Goldberg’s gonna break Dolph in half and I can’t wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's going to be glorious


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

"Son" ? Ziggler is like 5 years younger than Goldberg.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

There you go old geezers, theres your star happy now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I mean I guess they at least "built" it with Ziggler badmouthing Goldberg all those weeks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Goldberg still a star 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I always love seeing Goldberg.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that match is gonna last about 30 secs :lol


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Dolph's ponytail tonight was higher than RVD.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I got happy for two seconds thinking he's facing HBK then they bring out Goldberg's washed ass.:done


I would have been more pissed if they had HBK vs Dolph bc they wasted an HBK match on Ziggler and HBK didnt face AJ


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Loved that Sweet Chin Music Outta nowhere LOL


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

And Riddle probably just started typing a really long tweet...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

After what happened in Saudi Arabia I am not to excited to see Goldberg wrestle.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

that pop tho. even after a terrible saudi show. lol. Seth wishes he could get pops like that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Zig/Goldberg/HBK has been interesting. Some of the only clips I watched. Funny Ziggler can still manage to get some feuds heated up despite the ‘E fucking him over all the time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> There you go old geezers, theres your star happy now?


Goldberg has more star power in his pinky then all the geeks in the back combined.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That pop for Goldie was nice.

I can't determine who's the bigger dork between Rollins and Ziggler.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158573847588876288


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe Moore said:


> And Riddle probably just started typing a really long tweet...


Don't know if butt hurt from Goldberg or sticking a finger up his ass.............


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Going to love seeing Goldberg destroy Ziggler.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That pop for Goldie was nice.
> 
> I can't determine who's the bigger dork between Rollins and Ziggler.




Rollins basically cried tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> that pop tho. even after a terrible saudi show. lol. Seth wishes he could get pops like that.


What Saudi show?:wink2:

It's like it never happened, because GOATs overcome.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That was literally a last minute build for a Summer Slam match.

Hopefully Goldberg jackhammers Ziggler in to the mat so much that Ziggler forgets that he has an issue with Miz and we can all forget about that feud.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> People still buy these games? they haven't been good for years and still graphically look like they are stuck in 2006.


2K19 was decent. The last great WWE game was SmackDown vs RAW 2006 IMO.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The Hpn said:


> Wwe 2k20 better have a gm mode


No , but you can play as WWE monsters










Roman Reigns as ‘The Wolfman’
Asuka as ‘The Phantom’
Jake ‘The Snake’ Roberts as ‘The Creature’
Braun Strowman as ‘Frankenstein’
Undertaker as ‘The Vampire’


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Ziggler vs. Goldberg in the most random why is this happening match of 2019


It actually makes sense, Ziggler has been coming out and trashing Goldberg every week. Now Goldberg can shut him up at Summerslam.

Plus Goldberg deserves another chance to make up for that Super Showdown match, Taker got one. That match wasn't Goldberg being a bad wrestler, dude got concussed and wasn't 100%, people need to let that go and realize it wasn't Goldberg not being a good wrestler that made the match so awful.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Legally that contract should be void


Dolph really should inform Mr. McDevitt of this travesty of justice happening at SummerSlam.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ziggler is one of my Favorites. I'm sure he's getting squashed but at least he has a feud with a legend. Should had been HBK putting him over though. But one can dream.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg still looks like a million bucks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The spears that will be on Ziggler. :banderas


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

JRL said:


> "Son" ? Ziggler is like 5 years younger than Goldberg.


More like 15 years


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice to see a star on the show for a change.

I guess it's necessary when your new guys are geeks and nobodies.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

So, Goldberg is actually getting a match a Summerslam to appease his self-embarrassment for the blood money match with GrampaTaker?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-XERO- said:


>


Ziggler could sell meat to a vegetarian.. He's always been a great seller.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I like how Miz didn’t care he wasn’t gonna be on a SummerSlam the alleged 2nd biggest show of the year


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Still don't think Goldberg's Spear on Ziggler is going to top the Christian one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> Still don't think Goldberg's Spear on Ziggler is going to top the Christian one.


Best spear of all time and it's not even close.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Thatguy45 said:


> I like how Miz didn’t care he wasn’t gonna be on a SummerSlam the alleged 2nd biggest show of the year


I believe in terms of what RR offers now, it has to be viewed as the second biggest show.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Ziggler could sell meat to a vegetarian.. He's always been a great seller.


Jay-Z comes to mind 

“I sell ice in the winter, I sell fire in hell
I am a hustler, baby, I'll sell water to a whale“


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Best spear of all time and it's not even close.


Christian's a much better seller than Dolph, as well as a better everything else. That was an unparalleled Spear.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Samoa Joe opening promo

- Rey Mysterio vs Andrade

- Becky Lynch/Natalya backstage segment (mostly for Becky's promo)

- Bray Wyatt attacking Kurt Angle

- IIconics vs Kabuki Warriors vs Mandy Rose/Sonya Deville vs Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross Elimination match for the Women's Tag titles (mostly for the final 2 tag teams)

- The Miz/Shawn Michaels/Dolph Ziggler/Goldberg MizTV closing contract signing segment + attacks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> Nice to see a star on the show for a change.
> 
> I guess it's necessary when your new guys are geeks and nobodies.


So true, did you hear that reaction? people was gong nuts, loudest reaction of the night, cause their current stars can't generate pops like that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Best spear of all time and it's not even close.


I think the spear he hit on Nunzio is perhaps the 2nd greatest, looked like he fucking ran through him and killed the little guy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well at least Miz made it on TV this week.

But what's going on with the guy? I'm getting the impression that Heyman likes the guy even less than the McMahons do. Seems like ever since Heyman really got more input after the last PPV Miz has become as irrelevant as he's ever been in 14 years in WWE.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I think the spear he hit on Nunzio is perhaps the 2nd greatest, looked like he fucking ran through him and killed the little guy


Goldberg’s spear of Jericho into the Chamber says hello.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well at least Miz made it on TV this week.
> 
> But what's going on with the guy? I'm getting the impression that Heyman likes the guy even less than the McMahons do. Seems like ever since Heyman really got more input after the last PPV Miz has become as irrelevant as he's ever been in 14 years in WWE.


Miz chilling. He hanging with legends and running his show. Other than that shane hiccup, he hasn't been that bad


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Swindle said:


> Thatguy45 said:
> 
> 
> > I like how Miz didn’t care he wasn’t gonna be on a SummerSlam the alleged 2nd biggest show of the year
> ...


Rumbles been by far second biggest ppv for decade+. Look at the ppv numbers the rumble 2009-14 did compared to Summerslam during same period. Rumbles been moved to 50,000 seat stadiums in b cities like San Antonio and Phoenix whereas Summerslam is still being held in NBA venues in strong A cities like NY, LA and Toronto


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Miz chilling. He hanging with legends and running his show. Other than that shane hiccup, he hasn't been that bad


I just have an issue with how badly he's being wasted. The guys barely on TV anymore, can't get a feud, hasn't worked a PPV since MITB.

For all the Joe, Wyatt,etc fans there is something worse than endless jobbing; seeing your guy become entirely irrelevant to the point where WWE pretty much stops using them altogether.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Headliner said:


> That pop for Goldie was nice.
> 
> I can't determine who's the bigger dork between Rollins and Ziggler.


Why not both?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Not being used is Luke Harper

Miz is on TV weekly and just in mainevent segment of raw. No point wrestling for wrestling sake to fill time. If the person is on tv weekly he is in public eye constantly


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I just have an issue with how badly he's being wasted. The guys barely on TV anymore, can't get a feud, hasn't worked a PPV since MITB.
> 
> For all the Joe, Wyatt,etc fans there is something worse than endless jobbing; seeing your guy become entirely irrelevant to the point where WWE pretty much stops using them altogether.


Not really. While admittedly he's not in the best position, it aint as bad as it seems. Hell, he was just used to hype the Goldberg ziggler match. Think about this, despite the fact he's not going for any belt or involved in any major feuds, he's still on tv every week. That's more than most can say


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Not being used is Luke Harper
> 
> Miz is on TV weekly and just in mainevent segment of raw. No point wrestling for wrestling sake to fill time. If the person is on tv weekly he is in public eye constantly


He is on TV most weeks, but he hasn't had a proper feud since MITB vs Shane, he hasn't worked a PPV since then either. Yeah some people have it worse than him but that doesn't lesson how poorly treated The Miz is these days.



Hephaesteus said:


> Not really. While admittedly he's not in the best position, it aint as bad as it seems. Hell, he was just used to hype the Goldberg ziggler match. Think about this, despite the fact he's not going for any belt or involved in any major feuds, he's still on tv every week. That's more than most can say


Well most are on TV everyweek though, and Miz wasn't on TV at all last week for that matter. It could be worse, he could be Apollo Crews, or Curt Hawkins spot. But the thing is Miz is genuinely good enough to be a Main Eventer unlike those guys, instead he's irrelevant and can't even get a feud going most of the time now. This Ziggler thing is only a feud when WWE don't want one of them to prop up Rollins or someone else.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> For all the Joe, Wyatt,etc fans there is something worse than endless jobbing; seeing your guy become entirely irrelevant to the point where WWE pretty much stops using them altogether.


That was being an IIconics fan the past couple of months: Endless jobbing and become irrelevant until the point they stop using you... despite you were the champions :sadbecky


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just read the results. Glad I didn't watch this garbage. Goldberg was the only good part as expected.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I think the spear he hit on Nunzio is perhaps the 2nd greatest, looked like he fucking ran through him and killed the little guy


So many to choose from

I personally like when he flattened the giant










different match; but this shows just how crazy hot Goldberg was in his run, look at this crowd.










Fuck I miss the old days.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That was being an IIconics fan the past couple of months: Endless jobbing and become irrelevant until the point they stop using you... despite you were the champions :sadbecky


Yeah the way they've used the Iiconics, or rather not used them was really bad. 

And then after all that, and months of teasing an Iiconics v Kabuki Warriors match of course they have Alexa swoop in and win the Titles.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Unless that was a Prius that nearly ran down Roman, it wasn't Bryan.:bryanlol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> So many to choose from
> 
> I personally like when he flattened the giant
> 
> ...


GOATBERG living the character











I always liked this one, Rock sold it like a million bucks










This is what a real star looks like folks


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oldberg coming in to have his ego satiated with a squash win over a younger full-time guy after that Saudi Arabia garbage.

But then again, that full-time talent in question is Ziggler, or Great Value HBK, so squash away, Billy Boy!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah the way they've used the Iiconics, or rather not used them was really bad.
> 
> And then after all that, and months of teasing an Iiconics v Kabuki Warriors match of course they have Alexa swoop in and win the Titles.


Because the Iconics are unusable! Their SMALL amount of offense tonight was laughably bad.

Let me tell ya....if they did that much it would have killed the town. Way worse than tonight.

I thought they were going to go with Sonya and Mandy...was dead wrong there.

Crazy move by WWE because I feel like Bliss is in borrowed time with her continued concussion issues. Oh well.... looks like it was 4 wasted storylines in one night.

Can't stress enough, I think this was the worst match of 2019 from a match and results standpoint.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goldber﻿g﻿ just marching down to th﻿e﻿ ring, getting in the ring and saying "You're next" still shows what a fucking star the man is and always will be. Brought a big smile to my face.﻿

He looked great and got a very nice pop and reaction, too.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So stoked Alexa is now a Tag team champion, Goldberg returned to a nice pop can't wait for the squash, Good show.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

uh... well this was incredible. what a great surprise having that tag match on raw not ss, and congrats to the greatest of all time™ Alexa winning yet another title!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

You could call pretty much all of the show but it wasn’t a bad thing for me as so much of it made sense. Joe heading to the parking lot was obviously leading to an attack or rundown and it did, CrossFit Jesus was always going to show up but happily got destroyed, Alexa and Nikki winning was out of the WWE wheelhouse but they’ve had a good thing going...the only thing I was surprised by was the 24/7 stuff but that was a decent twist too. Bray attacking Angle I suspected too with how random Kurt’s appearance was. And Dolph/Goldberg they have teased for a while and Ziggler is in and out anyways so it’s fine.

It’s not exceptional television or anything, but it’s much better than what we have been getting and it’s logical. I don’t agree with all of it but they are setting things up that make sense and actually reference the past weeks, which is something blindsided by the usual Vince rewrites (not that he probably didn’t rewrite this 30 seconds before).


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay this week. Had its moments. Opening tag team match with Natalya and Trish Stratus losing by DQ to Becky and Charlotte. Stratus never wrestled at all in this match. What a tease. This has been one of my complaints about the company not letting Brock do tag team matches on live TV even if its just teasing with him never participating in it. Since I mentioned Brock, lets talk about that segment with Seth. He beat Rollins down again and I think the whole point is supposed to make us feel sympathy for Seth. Problem was, the crowd was dead silent for the attack. There was hardly any reaction and possibly a sign that Rollins is not the Man or top babyface of the company. 

I just met Kurt Angle and took a picture with him at StocktonCon last Saturday. I see him on RAW and figures since it was in Pittsburgh. Dont mind Bray Wyatt giving him the Mandable Claw. Who drove into Roman Reigns this week? Was it Jason Statham since he killed Han the same way? I actually didnt mind that Four Way Women's Tag Team Title match. Wished the Kabuki Warriors won though but of course, lets have Bliss/Cross have it instead because they can talk. And no wonder why Ziggler kept mentioning Goldberg for the last few weeks. It was leading to a match against him. I was fine with that main event segment.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its a shame seeing what Miz has become, dont get me wrong he's screwed whether he's heel or babyface thats evident, for whatever reason the McMahons will push garbage like Seth Rollins to the moon but refuse to acknowledge Miz has any worth so he's screwed no matter what. 

But watching him suck up to the fans is sad, like when he was going in on Ziggler about Dolph not getting the adulation he wants, and saying its not the WWE Universe's fault...well it is though. These smarky ass, workrate obsessed, Indy worshipping smarks that refused to even admit someone like Miz even deserved to be a Pro Wrestler for 12 years. It is the fans fault that some guys like Miz and Ziggler dont get the love and respect they deserve.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This dude could barely walk to the ring, gets his ass beat again and we are supposed to believe in 6 days he has a chance at winning the title :ha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I am the Storm said:


> Brock wrecking Rollins will never get old.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not the worst Raw, not sure if the new intro is brand new this week or have I missed it before? Music was decent. 
- Joe was on form in the opening segment.
- Whole show seemed to flow well
- Women's tag match went on wayyyyyy too long man
- Final segment was very well done to be fair
- Even the comedy wasn't too bad for a change (The 24/7 segment)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@nWo4Lyfe420 Where is Lacey Freaking Evans ?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jersey said:


> @nWo4Lyfe420 Where is Lacey Freaking Evans ?


:ciampa

I knew she wouldn't appear last night after they announced 2 women's matches without her. That's why I didn't bother watching.

Hopefully they are keeping her off TV for now so people forget how they booked her when they re-push her after SS. If we don't see her next week it's panic time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> :ciampa
> 
> I knew she wouldn't appear last night after they announced 2 women's matches without her. That's why I didn't bother watching.
> 
> Hopefully they are keeping her off TV for now so people forget how they booked her when they re-push her after SS. If we don't see her next week it's panic time.


 First Sonya & Mandy dont win the tag titles now the REAL AMERICAN can't get booked?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I caught a clip of Bryan and Dave discussing the Seth shit and it was frank and quite accurate :brock4 the whole thing sounded worse when it was being analysed like that.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Joe going OFF is always a treat. :banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jersey said:


> @nWo4Lyfe420 Where is Lacey Freaking Evans ?


Her and Corbin MIA since Extreme Rules. Hopefully creative has something for them after Summerslam.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Her and Corbin MIA since Extreme Rules. Hopefully creative has something for them after Summerslam.


Member the good ol' days of the alpha couple?






We almost made it happen :mj2


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Corbin and Lacey were overexposed and thankfully WWE realized it. The audience needs a long break, especially from Corbin, he's been on TV and involved in major angles far too much for a mid card guy. 

As far as RAW goes, it had its moments. I have zero interest in Goldberg being back. Him beating Dolph does nothing for anyone.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Decent Raw. I'm a bit mad that the IIconics are no longer champions, and that they were treated as a afterthought, both during their reign and in losing the belts here.

Seth and Brock are set up for the superhuman babyface overcoming the odds at Summerslam. I ain't mad at that. As much as Rollins is coming across as a complete turd on the Internet lately, I feel like they've actually built this feud well over the past couple of weeks.

Surprised they brought in Trish and had her get in her gear to do nothing. On the plus side, her face doesn't seem as frozen as it did last year around Evolution time. She's starting to look like her old attractive self.

Roman continues to look slightly perturbed at these attempts to kill him.

You had to know that something big was happening in the Miz/Ziggler contract signing for it to go on last. We heard the Goldberg rumours, but kayfabe wise, why would a midcard match like Miz vs. Ziggler need a contract signing? In the main event segment of Raw, no less? 

Would have much rather had HBK vs. Ziggler at Summerslam. Goldberg being inserted almost feels like a swerve for the sake of a swerve, just because Dolph shoe-horned a quick jab at him during a promo. HBK vs. Ziggler actually has story and prior interactions going for it. They could have brought back Goldberg next week on Raw and let him boost business a bit in the upcoming Sep/Oct lull for WWE.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone else think its Braun Strowman behind these incidents with Roman?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> Because the Iconics are unusable! Their SMALL amount of offense tonight was laughably bad.
> 
> Let me tell ya....if they did that much it would have killed the town. Way worse than tonight.
> 
> ...


Alexa is 100%. She's worked with Bryan on how to treat her brain.


----------

